# ¿Como seria de DISTINTA TU VIDA de haber nacido en CALIFORNIA?



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.

¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.













Tu madre podria ser una mujer santa, familiar y ejemplar, estilo Marge Simpson, pero que es una rubiaza imponente que fue modelo en su juventud, de ascendencia holandesa, o danesa, estilo Kim Basinger. Tu papi, ser un guaperas de 55 años, como Brad Pitt, empresario de exito. Nada de famoseo, para que podais vivir tranquilos y anonimos, pero con un trabajo de puta madre en el que se levanta 200.000 pavos todos los años. De ascendencia alemana, con un apellido de puta madre.














Viviriais en una pedazo de casa de 3 plantas+sotano+desvan, con mas de 500 m2 en total, en una de esas calles centricas guapisimas con rampas enormes en el centro de San Francisco, donde papi aparcaria su CORVETTE en la puerta.
.
Tu podrias ser un MAÑACO ALFITA, que tuviera un nombre muy ALFA, como TYLER, BROCK, BRAD, MATT... que acompañara a un apellido germanico que reflejara GENES TOP. Apellidos alemanazos rollo Schreder, Schweinsteiger, Heisenberg, Steinberg, Klostermann, Kellermann. Podeis probar combinaciones... Imaginate que abres tu cuenta de mierdagram y tienes como nombre Brock Kellerman, Matt Steinberg, Tyler Klostermann, Brad Schreder...

Has tenido una infancia de puta madre, has tenido coleguitas de puta madre que eran como tus hermanos, con los que has vivido mogollon de aventuras en bicicleta por el bosque como en las peliculas de espilbergo. Eras un niño aplicado que aprendio a hablar 2 idiomas a la perfeccion y a tocar el piano. En el colegio tenias siempre notazas y eras uno de los crios mas guapitos y populares. Carismatico, del que todos los demas querian ser coleguita guay.

En casa siempre ha habido una cultura de deporte y vida saludable. Tu padre es un tipo atleta y os lleva de fin de semana de excursion a sitios molones como YOSEMITE, o LAKE PLACID, donde os enseña a escalar, a hacer kayak en aguas bravas y a esquiar. A veces os ha llevado a Aspen en las ROCOSAS de vacaciones de navidad para esquiar y alojaros en un chaletito de madera.







A los 12 años empiezas el insti, un completo de PVTA MADRE con nombre molon que se llama algo asi como GREEN OAKS CREEK HIGH SCHOOL. Tiene instalaciones de puta madre, clases amplias, profes buenos y molones, super cultos que enseñan mogollon. Hay de todo, un gran salon de actos, pistas polideportivas enormes, cocinas, bibliotecas con pasillos llenos de libros, pasillos llenos de TAQUILLAS, donde ligoteas entre las clases y domas con la mirada a los omegazos.

Se toman el deporte muy enserio, asi que tu, con tu genetica alemana, te apuntas al equipo de FUTBOL (osea, el unico futbol que existe alli, que es EL AMERICANO). Destacas por encima de todos y te nombran el CUATERBAC. Con 16 años eres un puto MAÑACO BIGARDO ALFITA que mide 185 y pesa 90 kg de musculo ya bien machacado en el GYM DEL INSTI.







En el insti te lo pasas de puta madre, eres el CUATERBAC alfota y te vas a graduar con +++, porque encima eres intelectualmente superior. En GREEN OAKS CREEK ademas de deportistas de elite, los chavales aprenden mazo de actividades extraescolares utiles. Orientacion militar en el bosque, taller de mecanica y carpinteria, cursos de primeros auxilios y de salvamento maritimo, etc. Los mañacos se forman como HOMBRES, manitas de los de antes, de los que lo saben hacer TODO.







En el isti todos los años se hacen fiestas guapas como JALOWIN, donde todos os disfrazais en plan MUY MALOTE y ligais mazo.







Tambien haceis todos los años un musical, donde todos los chavales ensayan actuaciones. Tu con tus colegas has preparado una actuacion en grupo para imitar a los BACKSTREET BOYS, todos vestidos de blanco cantando i want it that way, DESTROZANDO LOS COÑOS DE LAS MAÑACAS, que estaran en sus asientos CHORREANDO SQUIRT a las que esa noche os follareis MUY DURO.

Van a montar una PROMOTION PARTY de puta madre para celebrar la GRADUACION. Como acabas de cumplir los 18 y lo has hecho todo de puta madre, tu papi te regala un MUSTANG ROJO NUEVECITO para que flipes con los colegas. Despues del acto solemne con orlas y diplomas, hay un baile de puta madre en el salon de actos del insti, con musica en directo, donde tu llevaras a WENDY, que es la capitana del equipo de animadoras, que ha sido tu novia los ultimos 5 meses.







A la medianoche termina la fiesta del insti, pero tu has organizado un FIESTON AMERICAN PIE en el chaletazo que ha heredado tu madre de los abuelos en algun lugar brutal de las montañas que rodean San Francisco, algun sitio llamado CYPRESS HILL, donde tienes piscinita climatizada con agua caliente y luces por dentro, un jardin gigantesco lleno de cesped, un chaletazo enorme con mogollon de habitaciones y unas vistas brutales de la bahia con el golden gate iluminado por la noche. Alli montas un guateque total, con musicota guapa de punk-rock californiano (greenday, red hot, blin182 y todos esos), con toda la GENTE GUAPA DEL ISTI invitada. Eres el anfitrion y te sientes dios, porque sabes que todo lo mas selecto del isti convertira tu casa de verano en la puta MANSION PLAYBOY, y todo el mundo follara. Todo el mundo te saluda y te felicita, Eres dios, sin mas.







A las 5AM coges el mustang y te vas con wendy. Vas a despedirte de GREEN OAKS CREEK. Saltais la verja del campo de futbol del isti, y TE LA FOLLAS EN MITAD DEL CESPED RECIEN REGADO. La empotras sin piedad alli, en el mismo campo en el que cada sabado por la tarde te hartabas a marcar TACH-DAUNWS. Despues de preñarla a pelo, wendy no para decirte que te quiere, pero tu le dices que has decidido no quedarte en Stanford, sino que te iras a estudiar a COLUMBIA, a Nuevo York. Quieres cambiar de aires y saber como es la costa este. Wendy llora, pero tu cortas con ella y te largas con el mustang.








Despues de unas vacaciones de puta madre en HAWAI con la familia feliz, te piras a NYC. Tienes una beca de puta madre donde sigues siendo el cuaterbac de la uni, porque es que lo vales joder, eres dios. Vives alli en tu hermandad de la uni, que se llama ALFA-KAPA-EPSILON, O KAPA-OMEGA-PI. Alli eres el puto jefazo, como siempre, y te hartas a follar como quieres. Triunfas en la liga universitaria, donde dejas en ridiculo a los negratas.



















Despues de 4-5 años de puta madre en NYC, donde has hecho colegas que son BLOOD-BROS-FOREVER, terminas la uni, donde hay un acto solemnte con una orquesta de violonchelos y contrabajos tocando el canon de pachebel mientras el decano da un discurso conminandoos a todos a volver a vuestras ciudades y dar lo mejor de vosotros mismos y lanzais los birretes al aire. Te graduas con tu carreron de puta madre de ingenieria tecnologico-industrial.

Pero antes de sentar cabeza, tu que eres un tio patriota, te alistas en el ejercito, asi que entras 2 añitos en los SEALS, y te mandan a misiones en los 5 continentes, donde entras en accion, machacando mahomas peligrosos con tus musculos de acero. Has vivido guerras y escenas que quieres olvidar. Quieres volver a casa y tener una vida apacible.







Asi que te vuelves a California, papi te nombra DIRECTOR EJECUTIVO de su empresita tecnologica de SILICON VALLEY, para enseñarte a ser EL PRESIDENTE en los proximos años, antes de que el se retire. La empresa sube con un tiro gracias a tus ideas innovadoras. Conoces a una mañaquita 8 años menor que tu, muy tradicional, recien llegada a San Francisco desde Dakota del Norte, se llama Ingrid y es bisnieta de inmigrantes noruegos. Es muy dulce y tradicional y quiere tener 4-5 hijos. Os comprais un chaletito en Palo Alto cerca del trabajo, con un jardin enorme, en una calle con curvitas llena de arces enormes con mucha sombra.

Y ahora.................



















Despierta y vuelve a la realidad del español medio. Has nacido en LAS PREDROÑERAS, en un pueblucho DE MIERDA en mitad de la MESETA DEL HAMBRE, mas feo que una puta pesadilla, con calles sucias y polvorientas, y casas de planta baja semiabandonadas y sin nisiquiera enlucir las fachadas. No digo sin ni pintar, sino SIN ENLUCIR. Tu padre es un gordo calvo paco de mierda borracho, dueño del bar paco de mierda donde se acumula la mierda a palmos en el suelo y nadie barre. Tu madre una paticorta culona bigotuda caracolera telecirquera. Estas atrapado en un barrio de mierda que la PESOE te ha llenado hasta la bandera de gitanos y moronegros que no solo te hacen la puta vida imposible, sino que encima a ti te roban como a un cabron para mantenerlos a ellos mientras roban pegan violan y matan.

Tus actividades culturales y de ocio se limitan a ir al bar de tu padre a ponerte borracho con 4 fracasados mas, comprarte medio pollo de farlopa y luego irte a la casa de putas panchitas cuarentonas de la carretera nacional, o irte a fumarte un puro viendo como un gitano matarife maricon con mallas rosas apuñala a un toro durante horas.

Tu futuro, vendimiar y coger almendras con horarios de mierda del siglo 19 hasta partirte la espina, con un SMI de mierda nigeriano, del que encima los palilleros ladrones negreros hijos de puta quieren REDUCIR porque dicen que vives por encima de tus posibilidades y que teienes que volver ala panga congelada del mar de china, el sucedaneo de chope del dia finisssimas lonchas y el arroz blanco.








Anda que la vida no puede ser BRUTALMENTE DISTINTA, en funcion de donde nazcas


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Sep 2019)

Pero si te da un cáncer, todo eso te va a dar igual, mejor fijarse en lo que uno tiene.


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (20 Sep 2019)

Lo único que haces es huir de la realidad para evitar tomar responsabilidad sobre tu vida; ese refugio que buscas es una ilusión. Por muy mierda que sea tu vida, has de enfrentarte a ella.


----------



## Bagavundo (20 Sep 2019)

Imagina si tuvieras trabajo o si te pusieras a buscar uno.


----------



## Bagavundo (20 Sep 2019)

Este tío es tremendamente subnormal.


----------



## ElCalvo (20 Sep 2019)

En tu caso da igual porque eres un negativo de cojones. Si hubieses nacido en California tu padre sería un obrero del metal en paro alcoholizado, tu familia viviría de la beneficencia y tú en el insti serías el objeto del bullying de los Shreder and company.


----------



## onion (20 Sep 2019)

Este gilipollas no sale de la adolescencia.

En el Golden Gate se suicida cantidad de gente. San Francisco es una auténtica basura social, como Los Ángeles o San Diego.

Encima llega 60 años tarde al momento bueno de California.

Menudo retrasado obsesionado con los rubios musculosos. Menudo complejo de inferioridad tiene. Está loco.


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Sep 2019)

Me refería a un cáncer incurable, pero pon que tienes un accidente de moto y te quedas tetrapléjico.


----------



## Machuco (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi SM-T819 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoIII (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Que persona más ridícula y vacía eres. Normal que estes siempre enfadado


----------



## brent (20 Sep 2019)

Pues ninguno de los de aquí, hubiéramos tenido problemas en encontrar curro. Tendríamos más pasta ahorrada y demás.
Con menos de un 5% de paro. Aquí 50% de paro entre los jóvenes.
Me acuerdo con 20 años, conocimos a unos americanos y nos preguntaron por nuestras vidas. Nosotros en trabajos de Mierda y demás. Los chicos estos, tenían una especie de Beca, que los mandaban a Australia o yoquese, además de trabajar y cobrar casi 3.000€
Hay que aprender inglés si o si


----------



## max power (20 Sep 2019)

Muy thankeable y currado.
La vida puede ser maravillosa o una mierda. Así es.


----------



## Ordel (20 Sep 2019)

Cuando pasen unos años y madures, hayas estado en USA, no de viaje de 15 días y conozcas la realidad, vuelves a leer el post que has escrito. 

Te darás cuenta el ridículo que haces. 

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (20 Sep 2019)

California = ciudad. Cuidado no te cagues encima


----------



## torio (20 Sep 2019)

Bueno, el estilo de vida que Vd se imagina existe, pero solo lo tiene el 0,00014% de la población mundial.

EEUU es un país maravilloso para los super millonarios, pero vamos, eso pasa en EEUU y en cualquier lado del mundo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Sep 2019)

El pvto Jaisen marcando el ritmo


----------



## visaman (20 Sep 2019)

serias un puto maricón de playa con sobrepeso adicto a pastillas adelgazantes


----------



## Bobesponjista (20 Sep 2019)

Si eres famoso o de buena familia... Allí hay gente durmiendo en la calle, en esas de las estrellitas, y asesinos en serie mogollón. Crímenes Imperfectos siempre empieza igual, en un barrio tranquilo a las afueras... 
En la zona desértica aparecen cada dos x tres cadáveres. 
Lo único bueno es que puedes ir armado y no te juzgan por defenderte. En España te aplastan. En eso sí que les envidio enormemente.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (20 Sep 2019)

En California no hay campurrianas.


----------



## Gothaus (20 Sep 2019)

California es una fosa séptica de progremierdas, mejicanos, pobreza y suciedad. Sólo las élites llevan una vida de ensueño. Y no tanto. Y muchos se están mudando ya a Tejas.


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Supongo que depende de donde hubiera nacido, en qué estrato. Si hubiera nacido en el estrato alto de las primeras fotos, pues viviría en una urbanización de lujo, seguramente vallada y vigilada pr guardias de seguridad armados de verdad, tendría sanidad privada y educación, supongo que privada.

Si hubiera nacido en el estrato pobre, pues no sé si tendría seguro médico o cubriría muy pocas cosas, imagino que la inseguridad sería una constante, mujeres y hombres como la de la foto



Con armas compradas al lado del escaparate de las chuches y barrios donde no querría entrar la Policía. Las zonas verdes bonitas estarían pnsadas para los ricos y la educación sería libre y gratuita para todos, incluso los inmigrantes ilegales, al menos hasta secuandaria, pero la universidad, esa lleve que abre la puerta a la urbanización verdita, se la tendría que costea4r uno mismo/a, o eso parece que replican en sus películas.

En Navalcarnero del Toboso vería al entrar a un viejo, posiblemente con gorra y garrote, las calles estarían asfaltadas, el hombre iría abrigado porque haría frío y me miraría por ser un no local, para seguir su camino sin más pretensiones. Pasaría la ruta principal sin encontrarme a más dos o tres mujeres con sus bolsos de mano marrones y medianos, haciendo la compra y saldría del pueblo por la misma carretera bien asfaltada que entré, con un letrero que podría Navalcarnero del Toboso en diagonal, significando que ya he salido del pueblo.

Otra cosa es que viviera en la California española, Valencia, Baleares, Canarias, donde brillaría el sol.












¡Y de verdad!


----------



## daniguzmán (20 Sep 2019)

Si querías crear un efecto dramático de contraste, no hacía falta que tiraras de Las Pedroñeras.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (20 Sep 2019)

Qué!!!, seguimos sin trabajar!!!, seras parásito...


----------



## Gothaus (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## Celedonio (20 Sep 2019)

¿Pero qué clase de SUBHUMANO sin vida puede marcarse semejante tocho a las 5 de la mañana?  A ver si te enteras, subnormal: SI HUBIERAS NACIDO EN EEUU HABRÍAS MUERTO DE HAMBRE HACE MUCHO TIEMPO, ALLÍ NO SE TOLERA A LOS NINIS DE MIERDA.


----------



## Papadelta (20 Sep 2019)

California es el estado más progre de EEUU idiota


----------



## automono (20 Sep 2019)

joder, para un post divertido que hace el tio entre la de gilipolleces que suelta normalmente... 
Ha descrito la loteria de la vida, dónde en función de quienes sean tus padres, triunfarás o te comes los mocos, aplicable a todos los niveles, los que salen de eso, es más bien la excepción y el 99% por la suerte que no por el esfuerzo ni la inteligencia.

Y dejar ya tanto de criticar los estados unidos como si fuesen una mierda, que por eso toda sudamerica se quiere ir "allí" y no son los de usa los que se quieren ir a vivir a "mejico, colombia, venezuela, argentina...".

Que no son perfectos, vale, pero que su decandencia (y la europea) coincide con la moda de ir regalando los recursos a tercermundistas, es una evidencia.
Espero que vuelva el día, que occidente se de cuenta que no es una verguenza trabajar por y para nosotros exclusivamente.


----------



## PiterWas (20 Sep 2019)

Que ha dicho gaysenber? no voy a leer todo ese tocho, yo naci y vivi alli al lado


----------



## Teniente General Videla (20 Sep 2019)

Quieres corretear por las cuestas de San Francisco para que te den por el culo, maricón.


----------



## Abueson (20 Sep 2019)

Pero si tú serías un vagabundo paguitero de esos de san francisco que le pega al crack y se la chuparías a hombres en el coche


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

Veo que este hilo ha hecho mucha mucha pupita   

A muchos PEDROÑEROS de la vida les supone un sincope caer en la cuenta de lo miserables que son sus vidas, y tienen que inventarse gilipolleces como que California es la mayor puta mierda del planeta, o que ese estilo de vida solo lo llevan en Beverly Hills. Sois libres de engañaros a vosotros mismos, pero la realidad es la que es, que en USA hay una BRUTAL CLASE MEDIA que tienen vidas que en este piojoso pais serian considerados portentados millonarios. Alli es LO NORMAL. 

Pero es muy chungo enfrentarte a ti mismo y darte cuenta de que tu vida no es esto








Sino esto


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> En California no hay campurrianas.



La familia Gómez Cuétara: de su fábrica de galletas en Villarejo de Salvanés al caso Villarejo

En california viven...
Puede invitarles a una barbacoa y que traigan campurrianas...

Y de paso le dan trabajo en una factoria californiana...


----------



## PiterWas (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Veo que este hilo ha hecho mucha mucha pupita
> 
> A muchos PEDROÑEROS de la vida les supone un sincope caer en la cuenta de lo miserables que son sus vidas, y tienen que inventarse gilipolleces como que California es la mayor puta mierda del planeta, o que ese estilo de vida solo lo llevan en Beverly Hills. Sois libres de engañaros a vosotros mismos, pero la realidad es la que es, que en USA hay una BRUTAL CLASE MEDIA que tienen vidas que en este piojoso pais serian considerados portentados millonarios. Alli es LO NORMAL.
> 
> ...



Tu eres una pvta mierda de vago, jamas llegarias a ese nivel, 

O te crees que el estatus cae del cielo en california? LOOOL QUE RETARC


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

Es la hostia de fabricar galletas campurrianas ha ser un degenerado artista afincado entre california y suiza...

http://fernandocuetara.com/hola-mundo/

Lo que tiene que desear el nini es ser NIETO de Cuetara...

Cuétara - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre GALLETAS...



























*La batalla de los ‘Juan’ y ‘Florencios’
Cuétara*
La guerra en el seno de Cuétara terminó con su venta a SOS, que acaba de traspasarla a Nutrexpa. La veintena de vástagos de los dos hermanos fundadores, Florencio y Juan Gómez Cuétara, se enzarzaron en una batalla por el control de la empresa.

En la segunda generación, fueron dos hijos de Juan (Juan y Francisco quienes tomaron las riendas de la empresa), lo que generó suspicacias con sus hermanos y primos (los hijos de Florencio) que en un golpe de mano les destituyeron de sus cargos. Se optó por profesionalizar la gestión, pero las rencillas siguieron a la orden del día, hasta que se vendió


----------



## Lisbon (20 Sep 2019)

A mi me gustaría, tiene un pib de lo más alto de USA, es la tierra de las oportunidades.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Sep 2019)

...............y luego vas en tu sueno y te follas al Brad...

menudo sopeton de capitulos de OC te has pegao, mariconazo.


----------



## Pepillo (20 Sep 2019)

omin0na dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 156416
> 
> 
> SIn embargo hay gente que nace en Busdongo de Arbás con unos 56 habitantes en mitad de castilla y leon , pueblo mucho mas pequeño y limitado que las Pedroñeras con unos 6548 habitantes...
> ...




Y yo con esto ya daría el hilo por cerrado.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (20 Sep 2019)

España podía ser un gran pais para vivir y lo era en los años 90, los progres se han encargado de reventarlo todo.


----------



## arriondas (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Veo que este hilo ha hecho mucha mucha pupita
> 
> A muchos PEDROÑEROS de la vida les supone un sincope caer en la cuenta de lo miserables que son sus vidas, y tienen que inventarse gilipolleces como que California es la mayor puta mierda del planeta, o que ese estilo de vida solo lo llevan en Beverly Hills. Sois libres de engañaros a vosotros mismos, pero la realidad es la que es, que en USA hay una BRUTAL CLASE MEDIA que tienen vidas que en este piojoso pais serian considerados portentados millonarios. Alli es LO NORMAL.
> 
> ...



No todos los californianos son ricos. Sinceramente, de haber nacido en EEUU, puede que me fuera muy bien.... o no. Eso es algo que nunca sabremos. En cuanto al poder adquisitivo... como dirían en mi pueblo, es como los puñetazos. En EEUU, más de la mitad de los jubilados siguen trabajando porque no les llega con la pensión. Hay gente que tiene mucha pasta, y otros que andan a la cuarta pregunta. Como en España.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

MrCampurrianaer mide el exito con el DINERO O MATERIALES...

Mirad la familia de cantinflas...

Cantinflas 25 millones de dolares de fortuna de la epoca... Donaba la mitad de su sueldo a los pobres y dio un monton de dinero mas...

Su unico hijo farlopero pvtero golpeador de mujeres...

Sus nietos hijos de este ultimo uno suicidado(asesinado) otro drogadicto mendigando por las calles y la nieta apalizada por su marido...

Tras la muerte del hijo de cantinflas su SEGUNDA esposa no les dejo ni un duro a sus naturales hijos...
La madrastra les dejo sin un duro...

jajajajaaj

EL HIJO...


Tras la muerte del hijo...


Nieto cantinflas


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 Sep 2019)

Hooker with a Penis dijo:


> Lo único que haces es huir de la realidad para evitar tomar responsabilidad sobre tu vida; ese refugio que buscas es una ilusión. Por muy mierda que sea tu vida, has de enfrentarte a ella.



Iba a escribir eso. Pero ya está hecho.


----------



## daniguzmán (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Veo que este hilo ha hecho mucha mucha pupita
> 
> A muchos PEDROÑEROS de la vida les supone un sincope caer en la cuenta de lo miserables que son sus vidas, y tienen que inventarse gilipolleces como que California es la mayor puta mierda del planeta, o que ese estilo de vida solo lo llevan en Beverly Hills. Sois libres de engañaros a vosotros mismos, pero la realidad es la que es, que en USA hay una BRUTAL CLASE MEDIA que tienen vidas que en este piojoso pais serian considerados portentados millonarios. Alli es LO NORMAL.
> 
> ...



Tampoco necesitas ir denostando a la meseta porque sí.

Podrías haber puesto esta delicia alicantina:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Sep 2019)

Manué Ezú dijo:


> Pero que asco da este forero siempre lamiendo el culo a los destacaditos. Nacio para sumiso, sin alma ni personalidad propia.
> 
> Suicidate escoria.



Cállate, RETRASADO hijo de la gran puta


----------



## J-Z (20 Sep 2019)

Sería una shitty, no sería rich as shit como soy aquí.


----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Sep 2019)

Mr Campurriano sería igual de maricón; si fuera de San Francisco puede que incluso más.


----------



## utens (20 Sep 2019)

Ahora consulta el precio por llevar ese tren de vida: si no actúas, no vistes, no ligas o naces PERFECTO, no sales en la foto.
Vas al cajón de los Asperger, autistas, sicópatas, mutistas selectivos y no sé que poyas más;

Stress, bulling, marginación ,enfermedades mentales, pastillas, control psiquiátrico de por vida, lento lavado de cerebro a través de los medios y los vecinos; suicidio final metiendo tu cabecita en un hornillo de gas.


Que les den por el puto culo.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Hay que thankear masivamente este mensaje.


----------



## ffxxmz (20 Sep 2019)

utens dijo:


> Ahora consulta el precio por llevar ese tren de vida: No actúas, no vistes, y no naces PERFECTO, ya estás condenado a ser apartado en el cajón de los Asperger, autistas, sicópatas, mutistas selectivos y no sé que poyas más;
> 
> Stress, bulling, marginación ,enfermedades mentales, pastillas, control psiquiátrico de por vida, lento lavado de cerebro a través de los medios y los vecinos; suicidio final metiendo tu cabecita en un hornillo.
> 
> ...




Lo mismo terminaba como Elliott Rodger, Buena posición económica dentro de su sociedad, viajes en clase ejecutiva, BMW último modelo para su uso y disfrute personal, pero a los 23 siendo un zombi de la demacre por toda una juventud de, ni te digo no follar nunca, no haber ni siquiera besado a una chica debido a toda una juventud de no sólo ser ignorado por la élite social del colegio si no hasta agredido constantemente por ella y que tus esfuerzos por integrarte sean rechazados no con indiferencia si no con hostilidad abierta. Yo también hubiese salido a pegar corchazos arriba de mi coche a la peña como un intento desesperado de cargarme a esa sociedad tan jodidamente superficial.


Acá en la República Bananera y Sindicatera de Peronistán, aún con sus crisis paco de mierda y su clase paguitera ya establecida, aún con mi Asperger derroyente logré desvirgarme con una civil (relativamente tarde eso sí) y tuve otros tres encuentros fogosos con distintas pibas aunque sin llegar al sexo. Este es un pueblo de mierda ubicado en nuestra meseta de la muerte local pero por lo menos tengo dos ciudades con bastante empaque a 15 y 30 minutos en coche respectivamente y tenemos el "valle", oasis frutícola levantado a punta de pico y pala por mis abuelos españoles entre otros inmigrantes, que por momentos te hace olvidar que estás en un desierto.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Mr Campurriano sería igual de maricón; si fuera de San Francisco puede que incluso más.



San francisco no de california, sino de bilbao


----------



## Papadelta (20 Sep 2019)

Por cierto Mr Nini lo más probable es que en California hubieras ido a un colegio público de niggas que te harían bullying por ser el único blanquito (o a lo mejor te confundían con un mexicano), cometerías una masacre y luego te suicidarías y la CNN le echaría la culpa a los videojuegos violentos, al anime, a 4chan y a las campurrianas.


----------



## Cocorico (20 Sep 2019)

Me he descojonado con el hilo, se agradece. 

En fin, la diferencia está en ser rico o en ser pobre. Un burgués de clase media-alta en España vive mucho mejor en Cuenca que un mindundi curromierdas en California.


----------



## Aeneas (20 Sep 2019)

Por no hablar de que junto a Nueva York, es el estado más progre de EE.UU. Hablamos de un estado donde gobierna un ecologista demente que ha prohibido los pedos de las vacas y obliga a los actores porno a llevar condón. Además de un estado que está en decadencia, lenta y sutilmente, pero en decadencia. Cada vez se van más empresas de allí.

Por no hablar de que como buen estado progre, las libertades individuales brillan mucho por su ausencia.


----------



## Cocorico (20 Sep 2019)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Pero si te da un cáncer, todo eso te va a dar igual, mejor fijarse en lo que uno tiene.


----------



## torio (20 Sep 2019)

PIB per cápita de California *63.567€ *
PIB per cápita de Valencia *22.659€*

Comunidad Valenciana 2019
PIB a precios de mercado de California 2018

De todos modos, el PIB per cápita no refleja el reparto de la riqueza, solo es una media a lo bruto, aun así, sí, un californiano puede tener un nivel económico como mínimo de el doble de un español, lo que pasa es que cosas como la sanidad o los estudios universitarios son un puto agujero negro que se puede comer prácticamente todos los ingresos de una familia si vienen mal dadas.
EEUU es el país del mundo con más presos por habitante y por supuesto es el país del mundo por el que más población a pasado alguna vez por prisión.
En muchas cuestiones EEUU es tercermundista si lo comparamos con España, ya sea derechos laborales, protección jurídica, médica, acceso a educación superior, etc.

Que sí, que la clase media puede vivir mejor que un españolito medio, pues no lo discuto, pero como vengan mal dadas es mucho más fácil que acabes en prisión, muerto o viviendo en una caja de cartón.

Yo sinceramente creo que EEUU es más divertida, pero más peligrosa y España es más aburrida, pero más segura, que cada uno elija donde le gustaría vivir, eso sí, si no eres anglosajón de pura cepa, como te vayas a vivir allí, o eres una especie de Antonio Banderas con mucha pasta o vas a ser poco más / poco menos que un Argentino, así que olvídate que te dirijan la palabra tanto los vecinos como tus compañeros de trabajo, eso si no pruebas en tus carnes lo que es el racismo policial.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

Menos mal que alguien se entera de que va la vaina.. 

*Toda esa situacion que he descrito (familia de hijos pizpis, que vive en una casa amplia de un barrio residencial de una ciudad grande, que le compran un mustang al primogenito, que estudia en stanford o en columbia, y que tienen un chalete de findes y veraneos en cualquier urbanizacion de los heights de su ciudad.... son simplemente... LA CLASE MEDIA NORMAL


*Los millonarios alli son gente que vive en otra orbita. Gente con mansionazas, aviones privados, coleccion de deportivos y demas. Que de esos tambien hay aqui. No creo que haya mucha diferencia entre cualquier millonetis siliconvaley, actorzuelos de jewlibud o el cristiano ronaldo de turno por aqui. 

La diferencia esta en como viven QUIENES NO SON MILLONARIOS. En USA hay una clase media muy muy numerosa que vive tal y como yo he descrito. Unos con mas lujos y caprichos, otros con menos, pero viven asi. Y luego ya los estratos van bajando hacia la clase baja. 

Los subnormales del puto nacimiento se ponen a hablarme de que viven en la calle, o en una caravana 

Esos son EL LUMPEN, el equivalente a los moronegros y los gitanos aqui. Solo que alli no les regalan pisos gratis, con sueldo gratis, y con todos los servicios y necesidades gratis, cubierto con los impuestos de los gilipollas que reman y no llegan a fin de mes. 

Montones de SUBNORMALES que en este pais se creen que son CLASE MEDIA-ALTA, viven peor de lo que vive LA CLASE BAJA de alli. Basta comparar como por alla hay barrios de CASOPLONES FLIPANTES que son considerados barriadas de lumpen. Vete a mirar por ahi barrios de negratas de NYC rollo Harlem y tal. Son lumpen, pues un casoplon de esos donde viven los negros, no lo podria comprar un español EN LA PUTA VIDA.

No hay mas que mirar este mapa. Mi barrio por ej. tiene una renta de 5000 pavos, al nivel economico de Irak, Namibia o Jamaica. La reputa polla.

Las calles de España que dividen los barrios más ricos de los más pobres

Pero eh, nada, que los subnormales de poraqui comedores de panga y sucedaneo de chope lonchas finisssimas, se creen que todo el mundo es tan miserable como ellos


----------



## D4sser (20 Sep 2019)

Pedazo GUIÓN te has montado HIJO DE PVTA, mis dieses


----------



## Marwa (20 Sep 2019)

Si el nini no fuera una grandísima maricona y no metiera a la gente en ignoraditos muy acojonado (opuesto a la figura de alfa que idolatra) le pondría 4 vídeos demostrando qué calidad y cantidad real liga en EEUU un "alfa" de los que a él le mojan su culito de marica.

Tardaría 20 segundos pero ni me molesto.

Yo he ligado más tías buenas en 1 minuto sin buscarlo que Connor Murphy en toda su vida. Quédate con eso.


----------



## ffxxmz (20 Sep 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Pedazo GUIÓN te has montado HIJO DE PVTA, mis dieses



Por este tipo de relatos es que decidí hacerme cuenta en burbuja

Genialidad literaria con denominación de origen


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

El español medio esta representado DE PUTA MADRE por sus politicos


----------



## Marwa (20 Sep 2019)

En EEUU vosotros estaríais así. Tal cual. 




Ya podéis follar pibonazas en puticlubs por un billete y no os llegan los cojones ni el cerebro, qué mayor prueba.


Ah, mira pero si tengo en la otra pestaña un vídeo de lo "muchísimo" que liga un alfa allí.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

Que te calles puto fracasado de mierda


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Que te calles puto fracasado de mierda



En el principal Hilo de higos...

Con dos higos bien puestos...
¿Te ha subido el azucar?

Si los higos son negros son brevas...


----------



## Polirisitas (20 Sep 2019)

Allí estarías en un descampado de chabolas entre rednecks y ratas bajo la furia de la *fucking orange ball*.


TNPR


talwc


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Sep 2019)

Urgente: - Mestoy poniendo CIEGO A HIGOS


----------



## Navarrra (20 Sep 2019)

Pero que tonto es este tío, madre mia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Sep 2019)

jojojoojojojojo ... menudo troll, ha escrito todo ese truñaco sólo para cargar al final contra los pobres pedroñeros


----------



## troll random (20 Sep 2019)

jajaja, buen texto el del OP, me he reído un rato, y que les den a los haters.

La pena es que California creo que ya no es lo que era. Demasiados inmigrantes allí también y los IT people de Silicon Valley, poniendo la vivenda por las nubes

Ya que has dicho Las Pedroñeras, me ha venido a la cabeza otro pueblo conquense Paco de Mierda como San Clemente (aunque la plaza mayor está bien, pero el resto...ufff) y lo comparamos con San Clemente, California. Fotos abajo, ¿cuál es cuál?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Sep 2019)

California está sufriendo en un proceso de tercermundización imparable, posiblemente ha llegado al punto de no retorno, de tener como gobernador al culturista austriaco ha pasado a un equivalente al zetapedo al que se le hace el culo pepsicola con los inmigrantes provenientes de shitholes.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

Manué Ezú dijo:


> El SUBNORMAL del NINI tiene dos mil patadas en la boca hasta sacarle la mandíbula de lo subnormal que es.
> 
> Los americanos flipan con España, Italia, Francia, Grecia y les encanta vivir aquí en pisos paco de mierda y calles estrechas de ciudades viejas.
> 
> ...



Claro, a mi tambien me fliparia pasar una temporadita en un puto zulo de JONCON de esos como los de los videojuegos, con torres de pisos paco de 60 plantas, que puedes ir saltando por las terrazas entre los edificios, a cual mas mugroso. Y tambien me fliparia pasar un mesecito en las favelas de rio, ahi en plan call of duty, saltando entre los tejados tambien, arriba del todo del pico, con vistas brutalisimas de la bahia. Y me gustaria estar en alguna cabañita en la amazonia, y hacer viajes de jipi mendigo por el sureste asiatico durmiendo en las estaciones y comiendo en mercadillos callejeros con mas mugre que el coño de tu madre

Pero son experiencias, aventuras. Cuando te cansas el jijijeo te vuelves a tu casita de california y a seguir con la vida de verdad. Eso tambien lo iba a incluir en el texto, lo del año sabatico del ALFOTA en España, haciendo la gracieta de los pintorescos barrios gitanos llenos de mierda y que hacia fotos en los bares paco llenos de 2 palmos de mierda y etc. Pero me empezo a entrar sueño y ya no añadi ese capitulo.

Tu, pedazo de subnormal del puto nacimienot, serias como la hija jipi de antoñito alcantara, que se iba a ibiza a vivir de mendiga en una comuna, dejando que la preñaran todos, pensandose que todos eran perroflautas muertos de hambre como ella. Cuando el resto de jipis se cansaron de mendigar, se volvieron todos a londres y madrid, a trabajar en los bufetes de abogados de papi y a llevar mercedes. A ti te pasaria lo mismo, es lo que tiene el retraso mental.

Por cierto vaya PUTA MIERDA de multi nuevo. Cada vez dan mas puta pena


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2019)

troll random dijo:


> jajaja, buen texto el del OP, me he reído un rato, y que les den a los haters.
> 
> La pena es que California creo que ya no es lo que era. Demasiados inmigrantes allí también y los IT people de Silicon Valley, poniendo la vivenda por las nubes
> 
> ...



San clemente esta bastante cerca de las predroñeras. Sin embargo de ese pueblo tengo buen recuerdo de un dia que estuve. Ese al menos tiene un pequeño centro historico con callecitas empedradas y una plaza de puta madre con arcos y un escudos de piedra guapos de los JASBURGO con aguilas de 2 cabezas y tal. El resto del pueblo vale que si, es el arquetipo perfecto de PUEBLUCHO DE MIERDA HARAPIENTO de la meseta del hambre, con casas que son putos corralones sin siquiera enlucir

Las pedroñeras si que es EL PUTO HORROR. El 100% del pueblo es asi, incluso son solares y descampados llenos de basura dentro del pueblo, manzanas enteras abandonadas y polvorientas y por las noches una bombillita de 40w cada 100 metros de calle. Me dicen que ese pueblucho esta en los arrabales de GUATEMALA y me lo creo

Pero lo peor de todo no es eso. Lo peor es que los putos muertos de hambre de la meseta con renta per capita de 5000 pavos, se siguen creyendo que en california la peña vive peor que ellos, y que la gente que yo describo en la historia de este hilo solo son los hijos de suarsenaguer y bilgates

En fin, es que somos el tercer mundo, y porque no hay un cuarto, sino lo encabezariamos nosotros


----------



## troll random (20 Sep 2019)

Sí, el centro de San Clemente no está mal, es verdad.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (20 Sep 2019)

Subnormalito fracasadito que se piensa que si naciese en otro sitio no sería igual de subnormalito y fracasadito.

La cuestión es inventarse mil excusas para no aceptar que la culpa de su mierda de vida es única y exclusivamente de él.

Si hubieses nacido en Estados Unidos en una familia rica serías el familiar tonto que dilapida la fortuna y acabarías como ahora, en la ruina.

Si hubieses nacido en Estados Unidos en una familia pobre, como la tuya, te habrías muerto de hambre. Allí no hay casapapis y a los ninis no los mantienen, SUBNORMAL.

¿Te piensas que ibas a poder estar viviendo hasta los 35 sin dar palo al agua? A los 18 te echan de casa


----------



## Lucifer Rising (21 Sep 2019)

Yo tengo una amiga que estudió un año en California y me dijo que allí el colegio es como 2 cursos menos que aquí.

Se ve que es facilísimo y el nivel es ridículo.

Eso, por poner un ejemplo. Me descojono de los que se piensan que todo en España es una mierda y que Estados Unidos es lo mejor que existe.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

Manué Ezú dijo:


> ñiñiñiñi



hay que ser subnormal para darme like con un multi y luego insultarme con otro


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Sep 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga que estudió un año en California y me dijo que allí el colegio es como 2 cursos menos que aquí.
> 
> Se ve que es facilísimo y el nivel es ridículo.
> 
> Eso, por poner un ejemplo. Me descojono de los que se piensan que todo en España es una mierda y que Estados Unidos es lo mejor que existe.


----------



## Sputnik (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## Gurney (21 Sep 2019)

Este anormal ha hecho un refrito de películas de los primeros 2000 y se ha inventado una vida que no existe.

Es igual de retrasado que un negro de Senegal que ve una serie española y se cree que un español que trabaja de camarero vive en un ático del centro de Barcelona echando 3 ó 4 horas al día en el bar, pero sin trabajar, de jijijajeo con la clientela y follando con tías buenas forradas, viajando y con un coche de 200 CV.
El negro se viene a España como puede, y se encuentra con la realidad.


----------



## Amerika (21 Sep 2019)

Te mereces mi zanks, pero menudo puto flipe te has marcado de principio a fin.

De todo lo que pones no se cumpliria gran parte..


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

Amerika dijo:


> Te mereces mi zanks, pero menudo puto flipe te has marcado de principio a fin.
> 
> De todo lo que pones no se cumpliria gran parte..



Excepto lo de ser cuaterbac del equipo de una gran universidad (eso son profesionalazos), todo lo demas es VIDA NORMAL de cualquier chaval guaperas de la clase media yanki. No os entra en la cabeza que aqui somos el tercer puto mundo, que tenemos una puta economia de SUPERVIVENCIA, que el 90% de españoles en USA estarian considerados como lumpen por debajo, MUY POR DEBAJO, del umbral de la pobreza. 

Puedes pinchar en el enlace ese que pulula por la prensa estos dias, de la renta per capita de los barrios y veras como la gran mayoria de españoles vive en barrios de mierda con 5000 pavos de renta per capita, que es igual que paises de mierda como irak. No teneis ni puta idea de la vidorra que se pegan los yankis, y de lo hechos mierda que estamos aqui


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (21 Sep 2019)

Vivienda en Elkhart, Kansas, pueblo de mierda elegido al azar:


305 First St, Elkhart, KS 67950 | realtor.com®

165 000 $ para un pueblo con una renta media de 37 000...

¿Los antiamericanos no dejais de hacer el ridículo nunca?





Jaisenberg dijo:


> hay que ser subnormal para darme like con un multi y luego insultarme con otro



Plaster es Marwa, este es un imitador de mala muerte.


----------



## kakarot (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

Pero que panda de flipados sois. El 1% en EEUU son gente con ingresos medios de entre 200k-500k dolares. El estilo de vida que ha descrito Mr. Nini en San Francisco solo se lo pueden permitir multimillonarios y el que has descrito tú de gente que roza el centenar de millones en patrimonio.
La gente que roza esos patrimonios en España tienen una vida bastante más holgada que su equivalente usano


----------



## Alvarado (21 Sep 2019)

No nos engañemos, lo peor de Las Pedroñeras es la falta de locales de ambiente o lugares de cruising. Así no hay manera de vivir con naturalidad tu homosexualidad.


----------



## klingsor (21 Sep 2019)

Supongo que algo así pero con galochas y camisa franela.



K.


----------



## eufor (21 Sep 2019)

Nacer no nací allí pero me viví 6 años en Orange County y estoy la mar de contento de no haber nacido allí


----------



## Faldo (21 Sep 2019)

Ya claro, en USA no puedes acabar en un pueblo mugriento.


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

Has descubierto la polvora.

No es lo mismo nacer en un pais rico con muchas oportunidades y 3% paro como EEUU, que en España, que es justamente lo contrario paro galopante y 0 oportunidades

Yo cada vez que pienso que hace 200/ 300 años eramos una potencia mundial los segundos o terceros tras los Ingleses, y ahora somos un lodazal lleno de corrupción, feminacis, chorizos, y pagiteros me pongo a llorar


----------



## Faldo (21 Sep 2019)

ee


Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga que estudió un año en California y me dijo que allí el colegio es como 2 cursos menos que aquí.
> 
> Se ve que es facilísimo y el nivel es ridículo.
> 
> Eso, por poner un ejemplo. Me descojono de los que se piensan que todo en España es una mierda y que Estados Unidos es lo mejor que existe.



Como si tener a los niños 10 horas estudiando todo los dias sea bueno y un ejemplo.


----------



## Knispel Kurt (21 Sep 2019)

Si o que?


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

Alois Schicklgruber dijo:


> Vivienda en Elkhart, Kansas, pueblo de mierda elegido al azar:
> 
> 
> 305 First St, Elkhart, KS 67950 | realtor.com®
> ...




Es un chollo comparado aqui

165,000
Estimate Payment

5beds
4.5baths
4,200sq ft
0.32acres lot
Con todo esa superficie, terreno jardin, casa y 5 dormitorios y unos 150000€ al cambio dudo encuetres algo en España.

EEUU no hay tanta burbuja como España si te sales de las grandes ciudades, L.A, SF, Chicago, NYC... Hay casas bien de precio

El otro dia vi una en una urb de miami por 90000€ al cambio, unos 100000$ aproc urbanización como las rozas o majadahonda


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero que panda de flipados sois. El 1% en EEUU son gente con ingresos medios de entre 200k-500k dolares. El estilo de vida que ha descrito Mr. Nini en San Francisco solo se lo pueden permitir multimillonarios y el que has descrito tú de gente que roza el centenar de millones en patrimonio.
> La gente que roza esos patrimonios en España tienen una vida bastante más holgada que su equivalente usano




Eso es mentira

El americano medio vive muuuucho mejor que el español medio. A parte que nos quintuplican en ricos y millonarios, aquí sólo tenemos a Juan Roig y Don Amancio y este ultimo con su patrimonio y productividad en china.

EEUU tiene una lista de los 200 más millonarios del planeta lista forbes y toda esa gente mueve negocios que generan empleos. Luego están los ricos, y luego la clase media con renta per capita en los hogares de entre 35000 y 60000$

La clase pobre son los *mildolareuristas* alli, gente que gana 1000 dolares mensuales son considerados pobres, ya ves que drama cuando aqui la gente se mata por 1000€ al mes

No digas estupideces sabes que tenemos en *GENERAL* una calidad de vida porgiosera al lado del bienestar de la *mayoria los USAnos*

La prueba la tienes que no hay ningún usano viviendo en España. Ninguno NI LOS VERAS SALVO TURISMO


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Sep 2019)

Precisamente San Francisco no parece un lugar muy recomendable para que crezca una "familia convencional",ya que es la ciudad LGBTI por excelencia.


----------



## SuperMariano (21 Sep 2019)

Lo que quiere el nini es chuparle la polla a los quarterbacks rubitos summer como todo buen facha


----------



## algala (21 Sep 2019)

En España mucha gente vive de forma similar, otra cosa es que tú seas un fracasado.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

Y aun asi viven en casuchas que por fuera son CHABOLOS REPUGNANTES con fachadas sin enlucir que se caen a pedazos, como gitanos. Y nadie invierte un reputisimo duro en su pueblo, en reformar las calles para convertirlo en un pueblito pintoresco de postal, con casitas guapas, edificios bonitos, comercio vivo, calles con terracitas, buenos bares y restaurantes, parques amplios y arbolados donde expansionarse, etc.etc. 

NO, sigue pareciendo una puta aldea mugrienta guatemalteca, situada en un secarral mas decrepito que el MAR DE ARAL. Llevan la miserabilidad metida en el ADN


----------



## Yndvurain (21 Sep 2019)

Por lo que he visto, en California sin necesidad de estudios universitarios ni ser una lumbrera tienes trabajo, vivienda unifamiliar y buen coche, a parte de dinero para caprichos ocasionales, pudiendo permitirte mantener un hijo. Si además eres de los que sobresalen y te mueves tienes muchas posibilidades de ascender socialmente sin necesidad de pertenecer a ninguna casta. El estado no te va a cortar la cabeza como aquí.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Pero que panda de flipados sois. El 1% en EEUU son gente con ingresos medios de entre 200k-500k dolares. El estilo de vida que ha descrito Mr. Nini en San Francisco solo se lo pueden permitir multimillonarios y el que has descrito tú de gente que roza el centenar de millones en patrimonio.
> La gente que roza esos patrimonios en España tienen una vida bastante más holgada que su equivalente usano



Lo que mas mala ostia me da de todo no es ya que este pais sea el estercolero tercermundista que es, sino que encima los putos anormales de mierda como tu, en lugar de tener un minimo de orgullo y de afan por mejorar, a lo que os dediqueis, es a autoconvenceros subnormalmente de que todo es mentira y que aqui los putos palurdos muertos de hambre vivis mejor de lo que viven alli

A ver si te enteras, puto tarado con retraso, que lo que yo he descrito (exceptuando lo de la liga universitaria que ya es una cuestion de suerte y genetica) es UNA VIDA NORMAL de cualquier FAMILIA DE CLASE MEDIA de alli. 

En este piojoso pais la mitad de la gente cobra menos de 1000 pavos al mes. LA PUTA MITAD DEL PAIS alli serian considerados MENDIGOS INDIGENTES, a ver si os entra de una vez en la puta cabeza


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

algala dijo:


> En España mucha gente vive de forma similar, otra cosa es que tú seas un fracasado.




Otra mentira, cuanta gente vive de forma similar a los usanos en España? Casa de 300m2 , coche Diesel marca ford, volvo toyota, jardin y parcela de 1000m2, curro de 40000$-año para un puesto no cualificado, y salarios de entre 60000 y 200000 ,$ si eres profesional...

Si eres un tio currante, disciplinado, no pisas el medico o tienes alguna enfermedad incurable USA es el paraiso. Always


----------



## automono (21 Sep 2019)

mira, puede ser que sea un estilo que no te mole, pero es una cocina mas cara que el 99% de las que se montan aqui... madera natural vs melamina...
Hace 40 años si que se montaban cocinas aqui asi, ya no, la.calidad ha bajado.

Y por 150k no tienes ninguna casa.totalmente independiente ni en las 3000...


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Lo que mas mala ostia me da de todo no es ya que este pais sea el estercolero tercermundista que es, sino que encima los putos anormales de mierda como tu, en lugar de tener un minimo de orgullo y de afan por mejorar, a lo que os dediqueis, es a autoconvenceros subnormalmente de que todo es mentira y que aqui los putos palurdos muertos de hambre vivis mejor de lo que viven alli
> 
> A ver si te enteras, puto tarado con retraso, que lo que yo he descrito (exceptuando lo de la liga universitaria que ya es una cuestion de suerte y genetica) es UNA VIDA NORMAL de cualquier FAMILIA DE CLASE MEDIA de alli.
> 
> En este piojoso pais la mitad de la gente cobra menos de 1000 pavos al mes. LA PUTA MITAD DEL PAIS alli serian considerados MENDIGOS INDIGENTES, a ver si os entra de una vez en la puta cabeza



Yo también he estado en EEUU

No les des bola, ellos mismos son conscientes que no tienen razón pero les jode que aqui se deban a un sueldecito de 1200€ o 1500€ de funcionario y no puedan aspirar a ganar más, o enchufadillos en la privada por ser hijos del jefe y lo máximo puedan permitirse es vivir en un piso paco colmena de 70 m2 con miniplaza de garaje, más un coche Dacia.

Estos tienen que ver el programa mi vida en 300 kilos

Para se den cuenta que cualquier negro, obeso , o vieja yanki demacrada tiene una casa de dos plantas, con coche y jardín trabajando de peluquera o camionero. Incluso algunos sin currar viven con 20 o 25 años ya independiente en una casa y con coche toyota, ford o mercedes. Lo puedes ver además ya cree un hilo sobre ese programa y esa es la realidad. En USA un trabajador vive mucho mejor que en España 

Yo los dos españoles que conozco que han hecho raices en EEUU viven mucho mejor de lo que vivirian aquí, teniendo trabajo. Aquí serian carne de paro alli son algo. 


Decir que aqui la gente vive mejor que alli es auto engañarse y ser un poco ignorante o gilipollas


----------



## Lucifer Rising (21 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Yo también he estado en EEUU
> 
> No les des bola, ellos mismos son conscientes que no tienen razón pero les jode que aqui se deban a un sueldecito de 1200€ o 1500€ de funcionario y no puedan aspirar a ganar más, o enchufadillos en la privada por ser hijos del jefe y lo máximo puedan permitirse es vivir en un piso paco colmena de 70 m2 con miniplaza de garaje, más un coche Dacia.
> 
> ...



¿Y dónde están esas casas? A 50-80 kms de Barcelona también vive todo el mundo en casas y no tienen que coger el coche para cualquier cosa y tragarse 2 horas de commute.

¿O ahora nos vas a vender la moto que cualquier familia media tiene una casa de dos plantas en medio de Nueva York o en San Francisco o en Los Ángeles? 

Hasta extouareg vive más cerca de Madrid en Toledo Norte que esa gente 

Y quien dice Barcelona, dice cualquier ciudad española grande.

Y encima viven de alquiler y después hasta de poder comprar una tras haber tirado 15 años el dinero en un alquiler, cuando se jubilan tienen que venderla e irse a una mucho más pequeña porque no pueden pagar el equivalente al IBI que les cuesta entre un 8 y un 10 por ciento el valor de la casa cada año 

¿Esos viven mejor que los que tienen una casa en Montgat a 15 minutos de Barcelona y frente al mar, por poner un ejemplo? Es increíble el retraso que tenéis en este foro.

Y encima casas de putísimo chiste, de madera, que sopla el viento y se caen. Sólo hay que ver los programas de reformas y ver la putísima mierda de materiales y los problemas que tienen 

Y si tan bien se vive en Estados Unidos y tan mal en España, ¿qué cojones haces aquí? ¿por qué te volviste? ¿Y el subnormal del Nini por qué no se ha ido o ha intentado ganar una green card?

España es una mierda pero NADIE se va de aquí, Estados Unidos es la ostia, pero NADIE se va allí.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (21 Sep 2019)

miniempresario dijo:


> mira, puede ser que sea un estilo que no te mole, pero es una cocina mas cara que el 99% de las que se montan aqui... madera natural vs melamina...
> Hace 40 años si que se montaban cocinas aqui asi, ya no, la.calidad ha bajado.
> 
> Y por 150k no tienes ninguna casa.totalmente independiente ni en las 3000...



Otro subnormal muerto de hambre proyectando.

Pero qué cojones va a ser esa cocina mejor que el 99% de las cocinas que hay en España.

Increíble vuestro retraso.

Y anda que no puedes comprar casas a tomar por culo por 150k 

Veamos donde está vuestra mierda de casa.

Elkhart, un pueblo de mierda en medio de la nada de 2000 habitantes.













Ahora estos libegales vendemotos nos dirán que no puedes comprarte una casa en España por ese dinero en un puto pueblo de 2 mil personas en una comunidad autónoma de las pobres. ¿O Kansas es un estado rico?

Si miramos el mapa vemos que hay dos ciudades cerca, Albuqueque y Oklahoma.

Veamos lo lejos que están.

A Albuquerque 400 millas, 650 km 







A Oklahoma City, 310 millas, casi 500 kms 







Jajajajajaja, imagina vivir en un pueblo de 2 mil personas en medio de la nada que las ciudades las tienes como aquí una ciudad que esté en la otra punta de España y nos lo presentan como el puto paraíso y baratísimo, los muy HDLGP.


----------



## mecaweto (21 Sep 2019)

A esta historia le falta una ejecución hipotecaria y bonos de comida federales.


----------



## automono (21 Sep 2019)

casi 20 años vendiendo cocinas y me vas a hablar a mi de los muebles que se usan en España... ....



Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Otro subnormal muerto de hambre proyectando.
> 
> Pero qué cojones va a ser esa cocina mejor que el 99% de las cocinas que hay en España.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2019)

A ver, el opener tiene razon; no sé por que cuenta tanto verlo. Solo 2 matices:

-Eso que explica es California, pero no San Francisco, sino en otras ciudades de ese estado. San Diego sí podria ser

-La liga universitaria no es profesional (el Coach sí, pero los jugadores no). Si no son Drafteados, no cobran un duro; lo unico que te llevas son los polvos con las Cheerleaders

PD: Me tiene mucha gente ignorada y me da igual, pero me toca los cojones que Jaisenberg me tenga ignorado. Designorame plis, que alguien me ayude, replis


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Eso es mentira
> 
> El americano medio vive muuuucho mejor que el español medio. A parte que nos quintuplican en ricos y millonarios, aquí sólo tenemos a Juan Roig y Don Amancio y este ultimo con su patrimonio y productividad en china.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. Decir que la clase media americana se puede permitir 2 casas en San Francisco y la deuda universitaria del hijo es no tener ni puta idea de lo que es la clase media americana. El estilo de vida que ha descrito el nini lo pueden llevar un puñado de millonarios.


----------



## Cormac (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Lo que mas mala ostia me da de todo no es ya que este pais sea el estercolero tercermundista que es, sino que encima los putos anormales de mierda como tu, en lugar de tener un minimo de orgullo y de afan por mejorar, a lo que os dediqueis, es a autoconvenceros subnormalmente de que todo es mentira y que aqui los putos palurdos muertos de hambre vivis mejor de lo que viven alli
> 
> A ver si te enteras, puto tarado con retraso, que lo que yo he descrito (exceptuando lo de la liga universitaria que ya es una cuestion de suerte y genetica) es UNA VIDA NORMAL de cualquier FAMILIA DE CLASE MEDIA de alli.
> 
> En este piojoso pais la mitad de la gente cobra menos de 1000 pavos al mes. LA PUTA MITAD DEL PAIS alli serian considerados MENDIGOS INDIGENTES, a ver si os entra de una vez en la puta cabeza



Yo he vivido en América y he conocido a mucha gente que se autodenominaba clase media. La mayoría vive en una casa unifamiliar a 40 o 50 minutos del trabajo, la mayoría están hiperendeudados ( algunos salen de la universidad con 100k dolares de deudas universitarias) y cada vez más los hijos de estos se independizan más tarde ¿La situación financiera es mejor allí que en Europa? Claro ¿Lo que has descrito es la vida media del yanki de clase media? Ni de putisima coña. 
Tú no has salido de la barriada gitana en la que te parieron en la vida y me vas a contar a mi que he vivido en EEUU como vive la clase media allí


----------



## Cormac (21 Sep 2019)

Mi amigo estadounidense es así. Nació en Los Ángeles, bisnieto de alemanes y rubio de 1'90. Muy guapo no es, aunque tampoco feo.
Padre abogado judío y madre profesora. Padres separados. Estudió en Harvard y se casó en Boston donde vive con su mujer enfermera, ex-estudiante también de Harvard. Ella de padre argentino y madre ucraniana. Su padre también judío. 
No es un pivón, pero oye, no está mal.
Tienen dos niños, chico y chica y tienen un futuro nada que ver con el de un treintañero español.


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Yo también he estado en EEUU
> 
> No les des bola, ellos mismos son conscientes que no tienen razón pero les jode que aqui se deban a un sueldecito de 1200€ o 1500€ de funcionario y no puedan aspirar a ganar más, o enchufadillos en la privada por ser hijos del jefe y lo máximo puedan permitirse es vivir en un piso paco colmena de 70 m2 con miniplaza de garaje, más un coche Dacia.
> 
> ...



Pero que puto pirado eres. Yo he vivido allí durante años y te puedo asegurar que la clase media allí no se puede permitir 2 mansiones en San Francisco y muchos tienen grandes problemas de liquidez y una situación crediticia que da miedo. Si quieres creer al nini, adelante, pero lo que está describiendo es una película de Hollywood


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Yo también he estado en EEUU
> 
> No les des bola, ellos mismos son conscientes que no tienen razón pero les jode



No se trata ya tan solo de haber ido o no, sino DE CONOCER A GENTE. De entrar a sus casas, de compartir con ellos unos dias de su dia a dia y ver que tipo de vida llevan o en que ambientes se mueven. 

EL ESTILO DE VIDA, que no es otro que el estilo de vida aleman (sus costumbres de casoplones grandes y de calidad, cochazos de calidad, mucho dinero para cultura, ocio, deporte, viajes, aventuras, centros educativos de puta madre, gente activa y dinamica con muchos intereses y aficiones, trabajos eficientes, profesionalidad, buena remuneracion, etc). Si ya el salto comparando españa con alemania es BRUTALISIMO, en USA juegan ya en otra liga. Aparte de que el hecho de vivir en un pais tan grande y poblado, tan variado y con tantisimo territorio, hace que como pais le den mil vueltas a cualquier otro. 

*Pero no, lo peor de todo es que los imbeciles de aqui NO SABEN que no tienen razon. El español medio tiene la misma mentalidad que un moronegro o un pancho. Son gente totalmente inutil. Se comportan como borregos, solo saben pastar y pacer, con la misma puta inexpresividad en la cara. Es lo mismito que cuando vas a argelia y te ves a todos los moros porreros inutiles, quejandose de que no tienen nada por culpa de francia que blablabla y su unica idea es la de delinquir y parasitar. *

Pues aqui pasa igual. La gente no tiene sangre en las venas (ni inteligencia), no tienen la mas minima motivacion en crear, en producir, en mejorar, en aspirar a algo mejor. La clave la tienes a nivel municipal, nuestros pueblos y ciudades son, en un 90% putisima basura. Lugares mal diseñados, mal planificados, con edificios de mierda, zulos de mierda, pequeños, feos, con calidades infimas, paredes de papel, barrios de mierda, llenos de mierda (literal), fachadas mugrientas que se caen a cachos, grietas, marañas de cables, socavones en calles y aceras, barriadas gitanos y chusma por todas partes, montañas de basura y de ripios acumulados por las cunetas, rios (todos) convertidos en putas cloacas al aire libre. 

Prueba a proponer algun tipo de cambio o mejora en tu barrio, propon que la gente pinte y remodele las fachadas de sus edificios, pide que los comercios se molesten en tener cuidados escaparetes y cartelerias como encentroeuropa, pide que haya una planificacion urbana ordenada y eficiente... y la peña, todo el mundo, tanto vecinos como politicos, se descojonan de ti. *España es EL TERCER MUNDO. Asi que los pocos españoles que no lo somos, estamos jodidos, muy jodidos, porque vemos que este pais no es que no pueda cambiar, sino que NO QUIERE.*


----------



## Cormac (21 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Mi amigo estadounidense es así. Nació en Los Ángeles, bisnieto de alemanes y rubio de 1'90. Muy guapo no es, aunque tampoco feo.
> Padre abogado judío y madre profesora. Padres separados. Estudió en Harvard y se casó en Boston donde vive con su mujer enfermera estudiante también de Harvard. Ella de padre argentino y madre ucraniana. No es un pivón, pero oye, no está mal.
> Tienen dos niños, chico y chica y tienen un futuro nada que ver con el de un treintañero español.



Mi amigo y su hermana de niños.




El matrimonio con sus hijos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Sep 2019)

El Jaisenberg simplemente es que es mongolo y un paleto y como de costumbre se pone a hablar de cosas de las que no tiene ni puta idea. Esa vida idílica que pinta él para la clase media americana no existe. Lo que pasa que ha visto demasiadas películas.

Además en muchísimos de sus hilos expresa una anglofobia muy marcada; para Jaisenberg los grandes enemigos de la civilización son los turcochinos, los marronidos y los anglos. Pero luego resulta que cualquier de los Estados Unidos le parece lo más mejor. Como eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza se le ha metido en la cabeza que en Estados Unidos el 80% de la población desciende de alemanes. No hay nada más que ver como menciona en el post que abre el hilo la ascendencia holandesa, danesa o alemana de la mami perfecta estadounidense.


----------



## Giles Amaury (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> EL ESTILO DE VIDA, que no es otro que el estilo de vida aleman (sus costumbres de casoplones grandes y de calidad, cochazos de calidad, mucho dinero para cultura, ocio, deporte, viajes, aventuras, centros educativos de puta madre, gente activa y dinamica con muchos intereses y aficiones, trabajos eficientes, profesionalidad, buena remuneracion, etc). Si ya el salto comparando españa con alemania es BRUTALISIMO, en USA juegan ya en otra liga. Aparte de que el hecho de vivir en un pais tan grande y poblado, tan variado y con tantisimo territorio, hace que como pais le den mil vueltas a cualquier otro.



Tú es que eres tonto, joder. "El estilo de vida alemán" dice el mongol. El estilo de vida de la gente con dinero. Mira a ver tú ese estilo de vida alemán de casoplones y cochazos dónde lo podías encontrar en Alemania en 1945 cuando estaban hundidos en la mierda.

Como eres idiota perdido y no te cuadra que un país que ha alcanzado el grado de desarrollo de Estados Unidos haya heredado su cultura esencialmente del Reino Unido, pues se te ha metido en la cabeza que los estadounidenses son los alemanes del otro lado del atlántico.


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

Californians fed up with housing costs and taxes are fleeing state in big numbers
Es que además el colgado del nini ha elegido el peor estado de EEUU para la clase media donde si no eres un millonario vives al borde de la pobreza por el precio de la vivienda y los elevados impuestos.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

He hablado de California, porque es el sitio mas demandado DEL PLANETA. Si a cualquier personaje del mundo le preguntas "donde te gustaria vivir" el 90% diran que california. Normal que un sitio asi tenga un alto precio de la vivienda. 

Lo que no es normal es que una casucha mugrienta que se cae a pedazos en LAS PEDROÑERAS en mitad de la MESETA DEL HAMBRE, cueste lo mismo que una en California

Pero bueno, palurdo, tu a tu ritmo. Que alli estan como el culo. Donde se vive de puta madre es EN LA PROVINCIA DE CIUDARRAL


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (21 Sep 2019)

Lo más probable es que fueras un obeso que trabaja en el McDonalds y vive en un barrio de negros o de mexicanos.


----------



## Polirisitas (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> He hablado de California, porque es el sitio mas demandado DEL PLANETA. Si a cualquier personaje del mundo le preguntas "donde te gustaria vivir" el 90% diran que california. Normal que un sitio asi tenga un alto precio de la vivienda.
> 
> Lo que no es normal es que una casucha mugrienta que se cae a pedazos en LAS PEDROÑERAS en mitad de la MESETA DEL HAMBRE, cueste lo mismo que una en California
> 
> Pero bueno, palurdo, tu a tu ritmo. Que alli estan como el culo. Donde se vive de puta madre es EN LA PROVINCIA DE CIUDARRAL



No si al final vas a terminar de convencernos de que LAS PEDROÑERAS son el nuevo toledo norte.

al tiempo


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

LAS PEDROÑERAS representa todo lo mas casposo de esa España que hay que evitar. Lo que es el ANTIEJEMPLO, pero que por desgracia sin embargo, es el eejemplo


----------



## Amerika (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Excepto lo de ser cuaterbac del equipo de una gran universidad (eso son profesionalazos), todo lo demas es VIDA NORMAL de cualquier chaval guaperas de la clase media yanki. No os entra en la cabeza que aqui somos el tercer puto mundo, que tenemos una puta economia de SUPERVIVENCIA, que el 90% de españoles en USA estarian considerados como lumpen por debajo, MUY POR DEBAJO, del umbral de la pobreza.
> 
> Puedes pinchar en el enlace ese que pulula por la prensa estos dias, de la renta per capita de los barrios y veras como la gran mayoria de españoles vive en barrios de mierda con 5000 pavos de renta per capita, que es igual que paises de mierda como irak. No teneis ni puta idea de la vidorra que se pegan los yankis, y de lo hechos mierda que estamos aqui




Seguramente nuestra vida seria mucho mejor potencialmente en cuanto a oportunidades y posibilidades.
Pero tambien hay estadisticamente mayor desigualdad o si te toca pagar la factura del medico puedes acabar mal.

Hay que valorar lo que se tiene y tu mensaje va bastante por lo superficial.

En resumen hay un 30% de probabilidades de empezar o acabar 'mal' un 30% de algo comparable a lo que aqui seria un funci... y el resto de estar mejor, pero sin que te salga la puta vida perfecta que has descrito.


----------



## Chimpu (21 Sep 2019)

Casa , y coche del Usano medio ( *excluyo apartamentos y aticos de manhattan de 300m2 asi como mansiones y casas de más de 3 plantas *













































Casa del español medio ( *excluyo chabolas, barracones, fabricas y casas ocupadas derroidas donde viven españoles porque la imagen seria putapenica*...








Tipica casa de pueblo







Coche nuevo que compra un español
Podeis ver el ranking de coche más vendido en España



Todo lo demás es marear la perdiz






Coche de barrio mileurista


----------



## Santon (21 Sep 2019)

Pues yo tengo la impresión que los americanos tienen complejo de inferioridad con respecto a los europeos (incluida España).

Se sienten más incultos y más paletos en general, y posiblemente tengan razón.


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (21 Sep 2019)

Comería más nueces.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Sep 2019)

Amerika dijo:


> Hay que valorar lo que se tiene y tu mensaje va bastante por lo superficial.



Vamos que hay que joderse y conformarse, y dejar que un pais que fue la primera potencia mundial y que podria ser, de calle, la primera potencia continental a dia de hoy, sea un pais de mierda del tercer mundo. Nos tenemos que conformar con ser moronegrizados, violados, apaleados y remar en galeras 12 horas al dia 7 dias a la semana para que te den un mendrugo de pan duro y hacerle una mamada al amo en agradecimiento. 

Porque de lo contrario, se es un superficial. Lo importante es que en las islas de papua melanesia salio una vez un niño contigo en pelotas en un reportaje de la 2 muy sonriente. Ea, hagamos lo mismo, vuelta al paleolitico en pelotitas con un hueso atado al pelo, que si no somos superficiales


----------



## allan smithee (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## Lucifer Rising (21 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo he vivido en América y he conocido a mucha gente que se autodenominaba clase media. La mayoría vive en una casa unifamiliar a 40 o 50 minutos del trabajo, la mayoría están hiperendeudados ( algunos salen de la universidad con 100k dolares de deudas universitarias) y cada vez más los hijos de estos se independizan más tarde ¿La situación financiera es mejor allí que en Europa? Claro ¿Lo que has descrito es la vida media del yanki de clase media? Ni de putisima coña.
> Tú no has salido de la barriada gitana en la que te parieron en la vida y me vas a contar a mi que he vivido en EEUU como vive la clase media allí



Es que no falla, todos los que han vivido allí diciendo lo mismo que tú y todos los putos fracalosers del foro que buscan miles de excusitas para no asumir la responsabilidad de su vida diciendo que en Estados Unidos serían unos triunfadores, que vivirían en una mansión, las mujeres les perseguirían y tendrían 2 teslas.

Jajajaja, un tipo que con 35 años es casapapi, que tardó años de más en sacarse una carrera de pinta y colorea como turismo, que no sabe hacer el trámite administrativo más simple, que está permanentemente enfadado con el mundo, esa persona iba a ser un triunfador rico en América  

Esto parece un episodio de The Twilight Zone, por lo menos.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> No se trata ya tan solo de haber ido o no, sino DE CONOCER A GENTE. De entrar a sus casas, de compartir con ellos unos dias de su dia a dia y ver que tipo de vida llevan o en que ambientes se mueven.
> 
> EL ESTILO DE VIDA, que no es otro que el estilo de vida aleman (sus costumbres de casoplones grandes y de calidad, cochazos de calidad, mucho dinero para cultura, ocio, deporte, viajes, aventuras, centros educativos de puta madre, gente activa y dinamica con muchos intereses y aficiones, trabajos eficientes, profesionalidad, buena remuneracion, etc). Si ya el salto comparando españa con alemania es BRUTALISIMO, en USA juegan ya en otra liga. Aparte de que el hecho de vivir en un pais tan grande y poblado, tan variado y con tantisimo territorio, hace que como pais le den mil vueltas a cualquier otro.
> 
> ...



Pero que puto enfermo, inventándose que le invitan americanos a quedarse días en su casa 

De la misma forma que te dije que subieses tu vida laboral cuando decías que no eras un nini, cosa que, obviamente, no tuviste cojones a hacer. Sube el pasaporte y demuestra que has estado allí, BOCACHANCLAS.


----------



## Cormac (21 Sep 2019)

Yo he estado cuatro veces y te confirmo que hay mucho gordo. 
Allí lo que tiene es que becan a los atletas. Cualquier disciplina donde un@ atleta en España los padres tendrían que poner pasta de su bolsillo o ganarían 1000 euros y gracias, como por ejemplo patinar, allí lo becan a base de bien 
Por no hablar que tanto en el Basket como en el atletismo de no ser por la gran cantidad de afroamericanos que tienen allí no ganarían tanto.


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Sep 2019)

El 1% en América ganan de media entre 250k a 600k dolares al año. En el 1% está Bezos o Gates pero hay muchos más cirujanos, medianos empresario o buenos programadores que otra cosa





Lo que ha descrito el nini es la porción alta de ese 1% (un empresario con una empresa tecnológica en San Francisco). Creed lo que querais pero en San Francisco ahora mismo la gente está mudandose a marchas forzadas porque no es posible tener una vida decente siendo parte de la clase media


----------



## Pluc (21 Sep 2019)

Que en el primer mundo se viva mejor que en Españistán no cabe la menor duda, pero de ahí a pensar que es una especie de paraíso en la Tierra...


----------



## ajrf (21 Sep 2019)

California no, gracias, entre otras cosas porque los precios de la vivienda están por las nubes, y al igual que Nueva York, aún ganando 100000$ anuales es usted pobre. Hay un montón de noticias relacionadas con esto. Sólo tiene que mirar San Google. Antes prefiero Utah, Nevada u Arizona (y eso que detesto el calor y las arañas que pueblan por allí, pero sin embargo no tienen las inundaciones que se dan en el centro y en el Este).

p.d. Pero no criticaba usted el hecho de que el urbanismo californiano se basaba en construir suburbios de adobados que medían 100 km de diámetro?


----------



## ajrf (21 Sep 2019)

Y pijiprogres, muchos pijiprogres.


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Jamás hubiera imaginado que hubiera nadie tan subnormal para elucubrar semejantes gilipolleces.

Tú en california serías un blancucho de suburbio hostiado por niggas pobres, sopayaso.


----------



## Rubencillo (21 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Yo he estado cuatro veces y te confirmo que hay mucho gordo.
> Allí lo que tiene es que becan a los atletas. Cualquier disciplina donde un@ atleta en España los padres tendrían que poner pasta de su bolsillo o ganarían 1000 euros y gracias, como por ejemplo patinar, allí lo becan a base de bien
> Por no hablar que tanto en el Basket como en el atletismo de no ser por la gran cantidad de afroamericanos que tienen allí no ganarían tanto.



Yo siempre digo que uno no sabe lo que es ver gente gorda hasta que se da un paseo por usa y ve al personal de por allí.
Lo de los gordos en carritos eléctricos daria para hilo.


----------



## ajrf (21 Sep 2019)

Aeneas dijo:


> obliga a los actores porno a llevar condón



Yo esto sí lo veo bien, así se evitan abortos.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


>



Eso no son californianos. Eso son putos moronegros de mierda que han entrado en el pais ilegalmente y han ido a california porque es el estado mas rico, a ver lo que pueden parasitar y robar. Solo que alli se tienen que quedar en la puta calle porque el gobierno regional no les pone pisitos gratis ni les ponen sueldo ni servicios de todo gratuitos con el sudor de los demas como si pasa aqui


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo que ha descrito el nini es la porción alta de ese 1% (un empresario con una empresa tecnológica en San Francisco). Creed lo que querais pero en San Francisco ahora mismo la gente está mudandose a marchas forzadas porque no es posible tener una vida decente siendo parte de la clase media



Vamos a ver puto palurdo de los cojones, "una empresa tecnologica en san franciso" las hay a MILES. No quiere decir que tenga que ser la manzanita, ni el tontolibrito. Hay miles de empresas que desarrollan programacion informatica o que se dedican a cualquier tipo de investigaciones tecnologicas en cualquier ambito. Miles y miles de empresas, la mayoria pequeñas y medianas, y generan pastizales a sus dueños, y pastizales a sus empleados.

Solo en san francisco viven 4 millones de personas y la gran mayoria viven en casoplones. Tambien los otros varios millones mas del resto del area metropolitana de toda la bahia, san jose, etc. Hasta los pobres, los que alli son puto lumpen que van a pedir comida a comedores, tienen casoplones IMPENSABLES en este pais ni para gente con pasta. Y de todos esos millones de personas, muchos, muchisimos, tienen igualmente chaletes por ahi y segundas residencias, bien en las montañas de los alrededores, bien en la playa o bien donde sea. California es casi igual de grande que todo España. 

Lo que yo he descrito es el estilo de vida que tiene una familia de clase media NORMAL, quitale al chalete los marmoles y esa piscina tan rimbombante y pon otro tipo de construccion mas modesta. El resto, es todo LO NORMAL. 

Pero oye, que tu eres libre de seguir creyendote que asi solo vive bil gates, y que se esta de puta madre en las pedroñeras con una renta de 5000


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> Jamás hubiera imaginado que hubiera nadie tan subnormal para elucubrar semejantes gilipolleces.
> 
> Tú en california serías un blancucho de suburbio hostiado por niggas pobres, sopayaso.



Los blancuchos de suburbio aostiados por negros tienen mas propiedades y mas dinero que el 90% de españoles. Pero no espero que con el retraso y subdesarrollo que os gastais en la meseta, seas capaz de entenderlo


----------



## Gerión (22 Sep 2019)

Para ellos el español típico vive en una fantasía pastel de un pueblo encalado frente al Mediterráneo con un mar turquesa, risas y chicas por doquier y subiendo y bajando en bici entre los pinos y el sol como en los anuncios de las cervezas.

Pero lo peor aparte del homoerotismo pegajoso es la envidia malsana a esquemas temporales y encima extranjeros. El mundo sigue, la historia sigue, eres parte de algo más grande que te supera, esa es la necesidad de trascendencia, cuando te das cuenta de que no todo acaba ni empieza contigo empezarás a ser libre, y también bondadoso y productivo.


----------



## Polirisitas (22 Sep 2019)

Las Pedroñeras MANDAN


----------



## Louis Renault (22 Sep 2019)

Mi tio decía:Todo depende de nacer de un coño u otro.


----------



## Turiste (22 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Me ha hecho gracia lo de Las Pedroñeras. Mi padre nació al lao (Mota del Cuervo) y se llama Paco jajaj.
No seas tan negativo y ponle a nuestro personaje pedroñero un Citroen Xsara plateado... jajajjaja...

No te quito razon en lo que has contado pero la historia californiana la has endulzado quizá en exceso.


----------



## Renegato (22 Sep 2019)

Si hubieses nacido en california lo más probable es que fueses un hijo de inmigrantes mexicanos pobres, y dediques tu vida al trapicheo, de lo que dicen las pelis que es California a la realidad hay un abismo


----------



## TedKord (22 Sep 2019)

California es HOMELESSLAND, toda la mierda de los USA va allí porque les dan benefits por no hacer nada. Las calles de por ejemplo Los Ángeles llenas de mierda y cutres y deprimentes a más no poder, comida de mierda, ambiente asqueroso lleno de gentuza de la peor calaña (mayoritariamente negros). Eso sí, desde que llegó Trumpo hay curro hasta debajo de las piedras y el que no se gana la vida bien es porque prefiere parasitear y vivir de ayuditas.


----------



## ajrf (22 Sep 2019)

TedKord dijo:


> el que no se gana la vida bien es porque prefiere parasitear y vivir de ayuditas.



Eso prácticamente ha sido siempre así, al menos visto desde la perspectiva de un español.


----------



## FernandoIII (22 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Vamos a ver puto palurdo de los cojones, "una empresa tecnologica en san franciso" las hay a MILES. No quiere decir que tenga que ser la manzanita, ni el tontolibrito. Hay miles de empresas que desarrollan programacion informatica o que se dedican a cualquier tipo de investigaciones tecnologicas en cualquier ambito. Miles y miles de empresas, la mayoria pequeñas y medianas, y generan pastizales a sus dueños, y pastizales a sus empleados.
> 
> Solo en san francisco viven 4 millones de personas y la gran mayoria viven en casoplones. Tambien los otros varios millones mas del resto del area metropolitana de toda la bahia, san jose, etc. Hasta los pobres, los que alli son puto lumpen que van a pedir comida a comedores, tienen casoplones IMPENSABLES en este pais ni para gente con pasta. Y de todos esos millones de personas, muchos, muchisimos, tienen igualmente chaletes por ahi y segundas residencias, bien en las montañas de los alrededores, bien en la playa o bien donde sea. California es casi igual de grande que todo España.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver subnormal. Si puedes vivir en San Francisco con ese tren de vida es que la empresa va como un tiro ¿Cuantos empresarios tecnológicos con una empresa que va bien hay en EEUU? Eres un ser absolutamente ridículo. Esa gente no es clase media.
San Francisco y la zona de la Bahía es la región de América en la que más americanos autóctonos están abandonando. Los pobres em SF tienen que compartir piso con 8 personas o acabar viviendo en las calles. En SF una casucha de mierda no baja del millón y medio de dolares. El centro de la ciudad está repleto de vagabundos y yonkis pinchandose heroina en vena y cagando en las calles a plena luz del día, por lo que muy fácil no será vivir allí.
Estas echando la culpa de ser un despojo social y humano a todo lo que te rodea y nunca has pensado que eres un despojo humano que no ha contribuido absolutamente nada y que vives de tus padres porque nadie está dispuesto a contratarte para absolutamente nada.
Me gustaría soltarte en San Francisco a tu suerte, para que veas como es vivir allí realmente. No aguantas ni 4 días sin convertirte en un vagabundo borracho que se pincha heroina y caga en la calle


----------



## Chimpu (22 Sep 2019)

El hogar tipo en USA es como esto, cualquier yanki, negro, obeso morbido mileurista o quien sea vive en algo minimo como esto;












Profesional de clase media












Clase alta rico
















Llevar la contrara es ser de palurdo o no haber viajado al pais


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2019)

Allí las casas están tiradas de precio, la típica casa con jardín garaje y dos plantas de madera te cuesta unos 100.000 $ menos que el típico piso del yugo y las flechas de 60 metros cuadrados. El truco es que el IBI de allí ronda una media del 2 % del precio tasado de la vivienda o sea si son 100000 $ pagan 2000 $ anualmente, los impuestos municipales en Estados Unidos financian la educación o sea el distrito escolar, pagan en general pocos impuestos aunque eso varía por Estado.

El problema es que es muy difícil entrar a residir a Estados Unidos porque no te dan visado y la política de inmigración es severa.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Sep 2019)

Pues igual que en España, solo que allí hay trabajo mientras que aquí te mueres de asco como no seas funcivago o tengas padrino.


----------



## Cormac (22 Sep 2019)

El que no folla aquí, no sé porqué tiende a pensar que de haber nacido en otro continente follaría. 
Si acaso en Nigeria o similares que follan por instinto animal.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El que no folla aquí, no sé porqué tiende a pensar que de haber nacido en otro continente follaría.
> Si acaso en Nigeria o similares que follan por instinto animal.








En el ranking de los países más nuncafollistas está España, a la par que Italia, moléstate en mirar el mapa ese del "casual sex" antes de soltar semejantes paridas.


----------



## Cormac (22 Sep 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> En el ranking de los países más nuncafollistas está España, a la par que Italia, moléstate en mirar el mapa ese del "casual sex" antes de soltar semejantes paridas.



Y eso que el putón de tu madre nos sube la media.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (22 Sep 2019)

Lucifer Rising dijo:


> Otro subnormal muerto de hambre proyectando.
> 
> Pero qué cojones va a ser esa cocina mejor que el 99% de las cocinas que hay en España.
> 
> ...



Buena muestra del subnormalismo y la disgenesia española y hezuropea..., en España claro que puedes comprar casas por ese precio en pueblos igual de remotos, la cuestión es cuáles son los ingresos medios por hogar y las posibilidades económicas que ofrecen esos pueblos, que son cero, a diferencia de casi cualquier lugar de América.

Con provincias que han llegado al 30% de paro y os permitís el lujo de criticar al OP, es monstruosa la forma en la que un subnormalito español puede generar autoestima majadera.



Santon dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la impresión que los americanos tienen complejo de inferioridad con respecto a los europeos (incluida España).
> 
> Se sienten más incultos y más paletos en general, y posiblemente tengan razón.



Eso es totalmente cierto, por lo general el americano medio tiene una especie de respeto reverencial a Europa en el campo de la cultura y el arte. El americano es consciente de su falta de cultura y conocimientos, el español en cambio actúa como una especie de versión barata del charlatán argensimio, y con una soberbia que casi siempre va pareja a su ignorancia.

Solo hay que ver la de subnormales que han escrito en este hilo.


----------



## tgv5 (22 Sep 2019)

Un puto retrasado que compara al país más rico del mundo con un país de segunda fila con una renta per capita muy inferior.

Pues claro que la vida es cuestión de suerte desde el lugar de nacimiento. Es que no hay color, con 60.000$ de los californianos frente a los 25.000$ de los españoles. Toda América es muy rica y se folla hasta a los países ricos de Europa en renta per capita.

Pero date con un canto en los dientes pòrque hay 170 países más pobres que España, y además en este momento al menos en España hay unas infraestructuras tremendas de primer nivel mundial o de liderazgo absoluto. Que es una mierda, sí, sin duda, pero los otros 170 están peor.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ñiiñiñiñiñi



No te voy ni a leer, palurdo de mierda


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> El hogar tipo en USA es como esto, cualquier yanki, negro, obeso morbido mileurista o quien sea vive en algo minimo como esto;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 157224
> 
> ...



Es imposible gastar fuerzas en este atajo de subnormales. Te repito que tienen exactamente la misma mentalidad que los moros. La reconquista se hizo de forma racial, pero no de forma cultural.

El haber convivido con los moros ha hecho que en LA MESETA tengan la misma puta mentalidad de subnormales y tercermundistas que ellos. Los moros cagan en los mismos pozos de los que beben agua y aun te querran convencer de que eso es la salud y que su agua es mejor que la que beben los occidentales y que blablablal

La idiocia de estos putos paletos de mierda no tiene limites. Lo que no se es si las tontadas que dicen las dicen por envidia, por complejo, o por retraso mental. 

NI EN EL PUTO CRACK DEL 29 ha habido zona alguna de USA que haya tenido un 45% de paro como las provincias de cadiz o sevilla, ni han tenido jamas una puta tasa general de paro nacional del 30% (mas otro 30% de parados ocultos que los hacen llamar "desocupados")

Absolutamente nadie en USA vive en zulos de mierda mohosos de 50 metros en barriadas de mierda. Los mendigos esos de las fotos son el 99% moros, negros y panchos borrachos y adictos al crack. Alli la gente normal, cualquier persona honrada que trabaja, sea por cuenta ajena o propia, tiene una vida digna y con RECOMPENSA POR SU ESFUERZO

Aqui, pues mira. Muertos de hambre el 90% bajo el umbral de la pobreza, y aun andan vacilando


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (22 Sep 2019)

Por cierto, el otro día estuve haciendo una cosa que hago de vez en cuando, que consiste en poner en Google el nombre completo de compañeros de instituto de los que todavía recuerdo el nombre... Resulta que hay uno, al que le he estado siguiendo la pista durante años, que era el típico nerd empollón con gafitas que era un crack con los ordenadores... En una época en que pocos teníamos PC en casa, él ya estaba ahí programando jueguecitos cutres y tecleando a la velocidad del rayo... Cuando empezó internet, vi que hizo una especie de red social que tenía miles de usuarios y se fue al garete cuando salió Facebook. Luego vi que había fundado una empresa de jueguecitos para Android, y la última vez que lo miré hace un mes, vi que se había largado a San Francisco... Ahora poniendo su nombre, sale que vive en una de estas casas a la derecha:

Google Maps

Tendría que haberme puesto a empollar informática con 16 años como un cabrón en vez de tener tantos pájaros en la cabeza rollo humanidades, querer escribir libros y demás sandeces... Lo único que me consuela es que creo que esas casas no tienen piscina, así que tampoco estará tan montado en el dólar.


----------



## Chimpu (22 Sep 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Un puto retrasado que compara al país más rico del mundo con un país de segunda fila con una renta per capita muy inferior.
> 
> Pues claro que la vida es cuestión de suerte desde el lugar de nacimiento. Es que no hay color, con 60.000$ de los californianos frente a los 25.000$ de los españoles. Toda América es muy rica y se folla hasta a los países ricos de Europa en renta per capita.
> 
> *Pero date con un canto en los dientes pòrque hay 170 países más pobres que España, y además en este momento al menos en España hay unas infraestructuras tremendas de primer nivel mundial o de liderazgo absoluto. Que es una mierda, sí, sin duda, pero *los otros 170 están peor.



Lo primero si estoy de acuerdo, nacer en un pais u otro marca la diferencia. No tenemos las mismas oportunidades aquí que en EEUU , y luego dentro de cada pais depende en que familia nazcas marcará tu futuro o no.

Aún no he visto a un usano trabajando en España que no sea el de la embajada, sin embargo si hay españoles en puestos de mando y cualificados en EEUU. El usano no necesita emigrar del pais, el español si. Ya tienes una desventaja

Y...


Cuales son los 170 paises que están peor que España? 

En Sudamérica no hay tantos, y excluiria Panamá, Chile o Uruguay donde no viven nada mal.

Africa?
La India?
Grecia?
Ya no queda nada más

Dime
Dime


----------



## tgv5 (22 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Lo primero si estoy de acuerdo, nacer en un pais u otro marca la diferencia. No tenemos las mismas oportunidades aquí que en EEUU , y luego dentro de cada pais depende en que familia nazcas marcará tu futuro o no.
> 
> Aún no he visto a un usano trabajando en España que no sea el de la embajada, sin embargo si hay españoles en puestos de mando y cualificados en EEUU. El usano no necesita emigrar del pais, el español si. Ya tienes una desventaja
> 
> ...



¿Excluirías a Panamá, Chile o Uruguay donde no viven nada mal? Menudo retraso gastas.

Moléstate en buscar tú la información que no es tan difícil, pero hay que ser un poco culto.

España ronda el puesto 30º en renta per capita en la lista de los países del mundo. Con Aznar estábamos alrededor del 20º, hemos bajado 10 puestos en poco tiempo.

La lista de todos los países ordenados por renta per capita la tienes por ejemplo en Wikipedia con tres fuentes diferentes. Coge la primera del Fondo Monetario Internacional, le das a las flechitas donde pone US$ y se te ordenan y verás a España en el puesto 31 de 187. O sea que hay 156 peores, aunque faltan algunos muy pequeños, hay unos 200 países. España está en el 16% de los más ricos.

List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita | Wikiwand


----------



## tgv5 (22 Sep 2019)

España es un país socialista desde hace 40 años, aunque por nivel de impuestos, totalitarismo, control de medios y propaganda masiva en todas partes, control totalitario de todas las instituciones, persecución de la disidencia, persecución de la iniciativa privada, en realidad es un país COMUNISTA.

Los países comunistas como España son miserables (como España) pero hay menos diferencias sociales que en los países capitalistas.

Si te gusta eso, que todo el mundo viva en la miseria y se persiga a los empresarios, se robe a todos los individuos, la mafia gobernante robe a dos manos, se persiga a los buenos ciudadanos y se premie a los criminales, etc, etc, pues tú mismo, pero yo prefiero Estados Unidos de largo, donde la gente honrada y que se esfuerza, vive bien y solo acaban mal los yonkis y delincuentes.

Ese lumpen de las calles son todos drogatas y gentuza. No son pobres desgraciados con mala suerte. Son 100% drogadictos, criminales y gentuza de todo tipo.


----------



## Chimpu (22 Sep 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> ¿Excluirías a Panamá, Chile o Uruguay donde no viven nada mal? Menudo retraso gastas.
> 
> Moléstate en buscar tú la información que no es tan difícil, pero hay que ser un poco culto.
> 
> ...



La renta per capita es un indicador macroeconómico

Hablame del desempleo, de la carestía de la vida en cada pais, de confiscar al ciudadano, de si es más fácil o difícil acceder a una vivienda, de la tasa de paro juvenil, de la inmigración....

A mi que coño me importa que España esté en el 30 de renta per capita si el ciudadano no tiene estabilidad en el empleo, el coste de la vida es alto por la vivienda y los elevados impuestos los salarios son bajos, no puede formar familia ni tener casi que hijos. Paro por encima del 14%

Los insultos te lo ahorras, primer aviso.


----------



## tgv5 (22 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> La renta per capita es un indicador macroeconómico
> 
> Hablame del desempleo, de la carestía de la vida en cada pais, de confiscar al ciudadano, de si es más fácil o difícil acceder a una vivienda, de la tasa de paro juvenil, de la inmigración....
> 
> ...



Tú eres completamente subnormal, no un poco. DEL TODO.

Un retrasado que dice que la renta per capita es un indicador macroeconómico y que en Panamá, Chile o Uruguay se vive mejor que en España, jajaja, qué puto mongólico eres.

Mira no te doy un manojo de hostias porque no te tengo delante, atontao.

Estos infraseres votan, joder. Votan.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Sep 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos a ver subnormal. Si puedes vivir en San Francisco con ese tren de vida es que la empresa va como un tiro ¿Cuantos empresarios tecnológicos con una empresa que va bien hay en EEUU? Eres un ser absolutamente ridículo. Esa gente no es clase media.
> San Francisco y la zona de la Bahía es la región de América en la que más americanos autóctonos están abandonando. Los pobres em SF tienen que compartir piso con 8 personas o acabar viviendo en las calles. En SF una casucha de mierda no baja del millón y medio de dolares. El centro de la ciudad está repleto de vagabundos y yonkis pinchandose heroina en vena y cagando en las calles a plena luz del día, por lo que muy fácil no será vivir allí.
> Estas echando la culpa de ser un despojo social y humano a todo lo que te rodea y nunca has pensado que eres un despojo humano que no ha contribuido absolutamente nada y que vives de tus padres porque nadie está dispuesto a contratarte para absolutamente nada.
> Me gustaría soltarte en San Francisco a tu suerte, para que veas como es vivir allí realmente. No aguantas ni 4 días sin convertirte en un vagabundo borracho que se pincha heroina y caga en la calle



Efectivamente, este tontolhaba, no ha estado en San Francisco o California. De las tonterías que imagina, se desprende. 
Además, no se percata, de que un tipo como él, allí no tiene cabida.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Sep 2019)

Atracaria Bancos de campurrianas y saldria pitando...


----------



## gypsy-killer (22 Sep 2019)

yo preferiria ser un redneck y follar con mis primas


----------



## Alexander III (22 Sep 2019)

Una maravilla, los alquileres por las nubes, los negocios pacos sustituidos por negocios fijos, tu única salida laboral sería Uber o task rabbit


----------



## Alexander III (22 Sep 2019)

omin0na dijo:


> Algunos se olvidan que los que salen por la tele en las series no son el tipo norteamericano sino que representan gente de pasta,
> Hasta los que trabajan de adolescentes suelen tener una vida de lujo por ejemplo brandon de sensacion de vivir que trabajaba en la hamburgueseria ero sin embargo viviea en Beverly Hills - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, cito textualmente de la wikipedia :"el hogar de los ricos y famosos a la par de grandes estrellas del cine y la música "



Iban de progres, pero el padre era un contable judío, por eso vivían en Beverly Hills


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> A mi que coño me importa que España esté en el 30 de renta per capita si el ciudadano no tiene estabilidad en el empleo, el coste de la vida es alto por la vivienda y los elevados impuestos los salarios son bajos, no puede formar familia ni tener casi que hijos. Paro por encima del 14%



La renta per capita es que se coge todo el dinero que se ingresa en todo el pais y se divide por la poblacion. 

Es decir si resulta que en tu barrio hay un edificio donde esta la sede fiscal de inditex, eso igual refleja que la renta per capita de tu barrio es de 200.000, aunque resulte que tu no llegas ni a los 10.000

Que estamos el 30 en renta, dice... cuando la realidad es que el 90% de españoles serian catalogados como POR DEBAJO DEL UMBRAL DE LA POBREZA en usa


----------



## tgv5 (22 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> La renta per capita es que se coge todo el dinero que se ingresa en todo el pais y se divide por la poblacion.
> 
> Es decir si resulta que en tu barrio hay un edificio donde esta la sede fiscal de inditex, eso igual refleja que la renta per capita de tu barrio es de 200.000, aunque resulte que tu no llegas ni a los 10.000
> 
> Que estamos el 30 en renta, dice... cuando la realidad es que el 90% de españoles serian catalogados como POR DEBAJO DEL UMBRAL DE LA POBREZA en usa



Pero qué pedazo de paleto eres NINI DE MIERDA. 

Trabaja hijo de puta parásito, guarro de mierda, y adquiere algo de cultura general.


----------



## Turiste (22 Sep 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> En Sudamérica no hay tantos, y excluiria Panamá, Chile o Uruguay donde no viven nada mal.



Chile es un país bastante jodido para vivir como no estés bien posicionado. 
El chilenio de _rentas medias_ pasa más penurias que los media-baja de aquí. Y lo de las pensiones de allí es una calamidad. Que no por ello mejora la contratabilidad. 
Tiene sus cosas buenas Chile, e incluso mejores que España en algunas cosas. Pero no es una maravilla. Comparado con Argentina, Perú y compañía, eso sí, sí que destaca notablemente.


----------



## burbucoches (22 Sep 2019)

Muerto en bida


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (28 Sep 2019)

Estos son los hilos que molan. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Sep 2019)

Aqui estoy dandoos placer gratis, hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Sep 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Aqui estoy dandoos placer gratis, hijos de la gran puta



alfonsin turbo 2000 es tu hamijo


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Sep 2019)

Polirisitas dijo:


> alfonsin turbo 2000 es tu hamijo



Me traduces?


----------



## Cormac (30 Sep 2019)

Hubieras podido entrar en la policía.


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (30 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Hubieras podido entrar en la policía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 160840



Para eso él tendría que tener carnet de coche y tu un cromosoma menos.


----------



## Merluzo (30 Sep 2019)

Por el clima supongo que bien, podría cultivar casi las mismas cosas que en casa.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Sep 2019)

California dreamin


Californication


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Oct 2019)

Podiais ir poniendo casicas wapas american pai en distintas zonas del pais. Osea, ala venta.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Oct 2019)

¿mrcampurrianer has leído las uvas de la ira? 

California...


----------



## Neo19 (11 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Eres un perdedor


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Oct 2019)

A lo mejor la ELFITA rubia con tetitas esta te alquila UNA YURTA mongola en su patio trasero 

pero esos estilos tan hippies de vida no suelen salir bien, te lo dijo por hexperiencia

SI NO TIENE ACCESO FACIL AL SISTEMA...

ESTA GALADRIEL ELFICA EN BICI...


CASADA CON SANTISIMA MULTICULTURALIDAD CON UN MONGOL Y REALQUILANDO SU PATIO TRASERO A UNA NEGRITA Y VARIAS MULTICULTURALIDADES MAS PARA QUE VIVAN EN YURTAS

...then all of you are fucked xD


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Oct 2019)

Es que ese pueblo es para millonarios de verdad. 

Los budlans de jiuston son para panchitos yoniramires de mierda, muertos de hambre venidos a mas


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Es que ese pueblo es para millonarios de verdad.
> 
> Los budlans de jiuston son para panchitos yoniramires de mierda, muertos de hambre venidos a mas



a la yurta
la si la tia del bidrio de arriba (update momento exacto) no le da para vivir
y tiene re alquilar el patio trasero de su casa a gente con tiendas, por que no le da para alquilar una mierda
es que ya ni chupando pollas que es lo que se piensan las tias buenas que le abriria las puertas, llegado el momento de necesidad


te va a tocar tienda de camapaña si o si xD


----------



## Quisqueyano (11 Oct 2019)

Ahora estaría yéndome a Texas, por las subidas de impuestos que están haciendo los demócratas en su intento de crear un estado socialdemócrata y decir que la socialdemocracia funciona e imponerla en los EE.UU, y como hombre educado en California votaré demócrata en Texas.


----------



## torio (11 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Podiais ir poniendo casicas wapas american pai en distintas zonas del pais. Osea, ala venta.



Claro "hombre", casicas de millón y medio como mínimo, que son la que a tí te gustan, pero vamos, que en España casicas de millón y medio como mínimo también las hay y mu bonicas, que no hay que irse tan lejos.

Al Losantos también le dio por irse a EEUU cuando era shortyno y lo medio ostiaron por no ser lo suficientemente blanco o por confundirlo con un hispano, porque a los palurdos de EEUU el concepto de spanis y spain como que no lo diferencian demasiado bien y tal.

Yo no me meto en semejante lodazal fascista liberal, ni aunque me regalen la vivienda.


----------



## elbaranda (11 Oct 2019)

El giro final con la PESOE como villano ha sido cojonudo: dramático, desesperanzador.


----------



## visaman (11 Oct 2019)

mr NiNi seria un travestí democrata en california y lo sabéis


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Oct 2019)

Venga proponer mas pueblitos guapos de usa


----------



## Columbiner (11 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> A los 12 años empiezas el insti, un completo de PVTA MADRE con nombre molon que se llama algo asi como GREEN OAKS CREEK HIGH SCHOOL. Tiene instalaciones de puta madre, clases amplias, profes buenos y molones, super cultos que enseñan mogollon. Hay de todo, un gran salon de actos, pistas polideportivas enormes, cocinas, bibliotecas con pasillos llenos de libros, pasillos llenos de TAQUILLAS, donde ligoteas entre las clases y domas con la mirada a los omegazos.



My name is Eric Harris, and this is Jackass.


----------



## Mark_ (11 Oct 2019)

Algunos tienden a idealizar y otros a demonizar a Estados Unidos, pero para mi no deja de ser un país más con sus virtudes y defectos, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.

Económicamente no creo que los ciudadanos de alemania, R.Unido o Noruega tengan mucho que envidiar al nivel de vida de Estados Unidos. El espejo en el que se debería mirar España no es Estados Unidos, sino en los países europeos con mejor nivel de vida.

En cuestiones culturales no hay espejos en los que fijarse que valgan, cada país tiene su propia idiosincrasia y ninguna es mejor que otra, cada persona es distinta y encaja más con una determinada cultura, una mentalidad o un estilo de vida, y puede coincidir con el país en el que has nacido y vives, o no.


----------



## Columbiner (11 Oct 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Algunos tienden a idealizar y otros a demonizar a Estados Unidos, pero para mi no deja de ser un país más con sus virtudes y defectos, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.



Estados Unidos le mete una hostia a Blas de Lezo que le deja temblando.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2019)

Hace mucho me leí un librom "Hablando francamente" de Moncho Alpuente. Viene a ser una biografía de Franco en plan de cachondeo.

Lo curioso está en el epílogo. En él el autor viene a decir que de joven pensaba lo mismo que el resto de sus colegas, es decir, que Franco era tonto del culo, un tirano de opereta y demás. Ya de mayor reconoce que esa visión en lugar de reconfortarles les debería de haber cabreado.

Un tonto del culo mandándoles a ellos, tan listos y tan cultos y no pudiendo derrocarles, qué vergüenza.

Tras esto concluye que tal vez Franco no fuese una eminencia y adolecía de una formación puramente militar, pero el hecho de que muriese en su cama, a comparar con Hitler y Mussolini, ya daba una idea de su astucia política y etc.

¿Por qué traigo esta anecdota?, pues básicamente, si la culpa de que uno esté jodido la tiene la población de Las Pedroñeras pues es un dato que habla mucho y mal de cómo funcionan las cosas para ese uno.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## eL PERRO (11 Oct 2019)

patilltoes dijo:


> mimimimii



Tu eres GILIPOLLAS

Ojala hubieramos tenido otros 2 caudillos mas despues de franco y tendriamos una vida ahora de puta madre, y no seriamos un cagarro del tercer mundo como somso


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Oct 2019)

Dan muchisimo asco como pais, y de base, son unos hijos de la gran puta que nos robaron a nosotros todo nuestro territorio. Pero hay que reconocer que el yanki medio es la puta EXCELENCIA GENETICA. Son una mezcla de lefas alemanas, centroeuropeas y escandinavas, con algunos toques celtas, eslavos y mediterraneos. La perfeccion racial. 

En los estados del sur de Brasil tambien hay un huevo de gente con esa misma mezcla genetica. Solo hay un pais donde he visto ejemplares de la misma excelencia genetica que usa, y es brasil.


----------



## 999999999 (12 Oct 2019)

San Francisco es la meca LGTBI

Probablemente allí hubieras sido mucho más feliz, como buen maricón que eres...


----------



## trichetin (12 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.



Asi a bote pronto. Como pareces un lacayo cultural de USAnia, no te traduzco los enlaces:

*People are pooping more than ever on the streets of San Francisco*
People are pooping more than ever on the streets of San Francisco

*Why is San Francisco ... covered in human feces?*
Why is San Francisco ... covered in human feces? | Nathan Robinson


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Oct 2019)

En nuestros barrios hay mas mierda y mas moronegros que en san francisco, pero encima sin esa sociedad paralela en la que puedes tener una vida de puta madre, sino condenado a este comunismo ramplon de mierda


----------



## Hogos Berde (12 Oct 2019)

omin0na dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 156416
> 
> 
> SIn embargo hay gente que nace en Busdongo de Arbás con unos 56 habitantes en mitad de castilla y leon , pueblo mucho mas pequeño y limitado que las Pedroñeras con unos 6548 habitantes...
> ...



NI DE COÑA
HOY...repito...HOY..."ese tal Amancio" estaria echando cuentas como un loco porque no le cuadraria tener un taller y estar confeccionando ropa porque ni aun poniendo precio de costo puede competir con la mierda China, y lo que compra la mayoria, es ropa china, con lo que,antes de ni siquiera plantearse contratar a alguien, piensa si cerrar directamente o claudicar y fabricar en China tambien, para poder fabricar en China tienes que tener pasta para viajar, ver generos y hacer los primeros pedidos, ese dinero no sale de un sueldito de mierda habiendose criado en un pueblo de idem.
Hace 30 años...quizas...HOY...ni de coña puedes crear un negocio en España sin contactos o dinerito de papa.

Ya no es montar un taller porque ese modelo de negocio hoy ya no seria viable, cualquier otro...empieza a cascar autonomos desde el minuto 1 y que de cada € que ganes la mitad no sea para ti, aparte licencias y mamoneos varios a ver que te permiten y que no, dependes de firmitas de 4 vagos despotas que se saben en posicion superior. Todo un ambiente cojonudo para empezar con animo y alegria  y mientras gentuza que nunca cotizo (ni piensa hacerlo) vive gratis con todo pagado.
Envidia de otros paises?? naaaaah que lo idealizais todo!!!


----------



## Hogos Berde (12 Oct 2019)

Otra matizacion, en USA sin dan subsidios al lumpen.
Teniendo la oportunidad de hasta poder comprarte una mierda de furgoneta y montarte un food truck (porque te permiten hacerlo, como si quieres vender en tu parcela, en un garaje, te dejan) el que vive en plan homeless es porque es un despojo social que ha caido en drogas. San Francisco es caro, y ahi siguen, coño, te vas a un estado mas barato y empiezas de cero, 3% de paro...pero no, se quedan en una ciudad cara de narices a mendigar. Despojos humanos
Otra cosa es haberse arruinado por una enfermedad, que no levantas cabeza ni fisica ni psicologicamente y mucho menos economicamente, pero habria que ver que % de esos homeless de SF son por esa causa o porque son unos yonkis


----------



## monetary policy (12 Oct 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Pero hay que reconocer que el yanki medio es la puta EXCELENCIA GENETICA. Son una mezcla de lefas alemanas, centroeuropeas y escandinavas, con algunos toques celtas, eslavos y mediterraneos. La perfeccion racial.



¿no puedes dejar de pensar en lefa hijodepvta¿


----------



## Hogos Berde (12 Oct 2019)

Apartamentos.com: Apartamentos y casas en alquiler ahi veis alquileres

A mi me gusta Arkansas, lleno de lagos y pueblitos chulos


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Oct 2019)

Conste que los estilos de urbanismo yanki aqui son inviables, porque la ventaja con la que cuentan ellos es que tienen un territorio gigantesco, un unico pais que es el doble de grande que europa entera. 

Pero aun asi, no hace falta construir ciudades mastodonticas de chaletitos ni esas polladas. Bastaria con que tuvieramos pueblos y ciudades bien organizados y cuidados. Vas por alemania y ves los cascos antiguos de los pueblos y parecen sacados de postalitas navideñas. Mientras que vas por la meseta PEDROÑERA y ves la puta horrendidad de los puebluchos, con sus calles polvorientas, sus fachadas sin enlucir, sus corralones, su olor a cabra, y te das cuenta de que este pais es el puritito tercer mundo. 

Ves el aspecto de sus pueblos y el comportamiento morogitanesco de sus gentes y te sientes como en GAZA


----------



## wintermute81 (13 Oct 2019)

¿California Über Alles ?


----------



## Columbiner (13 Oct 2019)

wintermute81 dijo:


> ¿California Über Alles ?



Me aficionado a la maría.

Resulta que la hierba era más sana de lo que pensaba.


----------



## wintermute81 (13 Oct 2019)

Sólo por joder dijo:


> Me aficionado a la maría.
> 
> Resulta que la hierba era más sana de lo que pensaba.



Buena Sativa manda.


----------



## Columbiner (13 Oct 2019)

wintermute81 dijo:


> Buena Sativa manda.



La primera vez pensaba que me moría kek


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Oct 2019)

En CALIFORNIA en la GRADUACION DE BERKELEY todos van vestidos con toga y birrete, MIENTRAS SUENA ESTE TEMAZO BRUTAL



Mientras tanto el decano de la universidac da un discurso de puta madre, de esos que dicen "ahora volvera cada uno de ustedes a sus ciudades, y se convertiran en miembros productivos de esta sociedad, y deberan de aplicar los conocimientos que les hemos dado para desarrollar un mundo futurista que blablalblabla" con frases rimbombantes como may your hats fly as high as your dreams 

Y luego todos los jovenzuelos entre risas y lagrimas de despedida lanzan los birretes hacia el cielo


----------



## Columbiner (28 Oct 2019)

Chad dijo:


> En CALIFORNIA en la GRADUACION DE BERKELEY todos van vestidos con toga y birrete, MIENTRAS SUENA ESTE TEMAZO BRUTAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, ¿pero tú sabes cuánto cuesta la universidad aquí, incluso para una persona pudiente como yo?

En eso es casi mejor la universidad casi gratis si eres un lisiado de mierda en Hispanistán, aunque es cierto que las facultades son feas como la hez y que todo es una mierda.


----------



## Arminius (18 Nov 2019)

YO VIVO POR TEMPORADAS EN NEVADA ( LAS VEGAS ) Y DE VERDAD ESE ESTLO DE VIDNO ME LLAMA LA ATENCION, YA QUE DEJAMOS DE LADO LA PRESERVACION Y GLORIA NORDICA EN UNOS FALSOS ACTOS


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Nov 2019)

Los rubitos summer californianos ya no llegan ni al 40% bueno y de ese 40% la mayoria ni seran rubios. Seguramente tengan los mismos rubios que Cuenca. Los rubios en California no pasan del 20% y bajando

California es cada dia mas mexicana




Con el 40% los hispanos ya son la minoria mayoritaria. En 15 años podrian llegar al 50%


----------



## eltonelero (18 Nov 2019)

Predoñeras, que nombre tan sidroso


----------



## Feriri88 (18 Nov 2019)

En el area metropolitana de Los Angeles el 40% ya es hispanohablante. En 20 o 25 años en la segunda ciudad de Estados Unidos el español sera subprimera lengua pasando del 50% de hablantes nativos (a los que sumar los que lo aprendan como segunda lengua)
Ojo tambien al area metropolitana de NY con el 19% en 2010 que hoy ya sera un 21%. En 25 años pueden estar en un casi 30% de hispanohablantes.


----------



## Bestiaju (18 Nov 2019)

Joder si llego a nacer el california estaría forrado tendría varías casas, una en Malibú. Iría por ahí con deportivo de 100.000 dolares, me habría divorciado 4 o 5 veces todas ellas de modelos de lencería o equivalentes y ahora me dedicaría a perseguir jovencitas.....


----------



## Biluao (18 Nov 2019)

Ya les gustaría a los californianos, tener los ajos de Las Pedroñeras.


----------



## Hogos Berde (27 Nov 2019)

Refloto este hilo porque me parti de risa con el, hoy me acorde de @CUATERBAC , le daba vueltas al tema...veamos:

...Bruce Springsteen ...Atlantic City


...Philadelphia


Alicia Keys...New York


O Lynyrd Skynyrd (su puta madre pa acordarse) ...Alabama


The Rivieras...California Sun


Esque encima molan, molan todas. Todas emblematicas, nunca sacaran un...sweet home Pedroñeras..streets of Tomelloso...Guarroman Sun...nunca habra una cancion emblematica de alguna ciudad o pueblo aqui, nunca nunca...del verbo nunca. Hay que asumirlo.

é...o no é?
Es lo que hay, somos muy Paco


----------



## CUATERBAC (27 Nov 2019)

Hombre alguna tenemos..



Pero como siempre todo paquizado y untado de mierda. Porque la cancion musicalmente es la ostia. Es un temazo, que de haberse hecho en formato pop y no GITANO y de haber tenido otra letra mas cultivado y no incluir frases repugnantes de mierda del rollo "sevilla reina mora, sevilla tan torera y tan gitana" que tiran de espaldas a cualquiera que sea del puto primer mundo


----------



## Abrojo (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## melf (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## melf (27 Nov 2019)




----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2020)

Quiero volver a nacer en CALIFORNIA y ser un puto mañaco alfita zipizape DEIBICLEI


----------



## Mañaco Madmarx (31 Ene 2020)

Vamonos a CANADÁ.

Gimnasio, fundar empresa, ir a ver a nuestro equipo de jokei hielo


----------



## PiterWas (31 Ene 2020)

Mañaco Madmarx dijo:


> Vamonos a CANADÁ



Los canadienses son subnormales, no tienen nada que ver con eeuu

Pedazo de anormal


----------



## Arminius (4 Feb 2020)

california cada dia esta mas bastardizada los nórdicos tenemos que huir de la toxicidad racial


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Feb 2020)

No nos engañemos, todo el mundo querría vivir en Europa, Europa > Estados Unidos > resto del mundo. En San Francisco, en el Golden gate, es el segundo lugar del mundo donde se reportan más suicidios. The Bridge es un documental donde se habla de ello, con imágenes de los suicidas y entrevistas a sus familiares.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

PiterWas dijo:


> Los canadienses son subnormales, no tienen nada que ver con eeuu
> 
> Pedazo de anormal



En realidad es un poco al contrario, el sur de USA es la Gandalucía de América y Canadá un país del primer mundo de verdad.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Feb 2020)

Aqui nose suicida mas gente porque la pesoe te cobra el impuesto de la muerte, que si no..


----------



## PiterWas (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> En realidad es un poco al contrario, el sur de USA es la Gandalucía de América y Canadá un país del primer mundo de verdad.



Lo que yo decia, tu no vives en eeuu

LOOOL


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

PiterWas dijo:


> Lo que yo decia, tu no vives en eeuu
> 
> LOOOL



Pero sigue siendo verdad que los rednecks dan puto asco, son como votantes de VOX. Otra cosa es Cali, que es muy diferente en algunos aspectos.

Me mudo otra vez dentro de poco, eso sí. No sé a dónde.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 Feb 2020)

Habiendo nacido allí el abanico es mucho más amplio, podría ser un homless, un drogata, un tipo normal con una vida anodina ,el hijo de papá o un multimillonario creando una empresa...
Habiendo nacido en España solo hay tres posibilidades, currante, funcijeta o emigrado...


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Mar 2020)

Arminius dijo:


> california cada dia esta mas bastardizada los nórdicos tenemos que huir de la toxicidad racial



Lo que hay que hacer es ASENTARSE Y REPOBLAR, no huir


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Mar 2020)

Eres mazo hijo de puta. Mataria por pode ser uno de esos 3


----------



## Arminius (19 Mar 2020)

tengo casi todo eso excepto el dinero en abundancia


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Mar 2020)

Bueno, consuélate pensando que podría ser peor: podrías haber nacido entre mierda en La India.


----------



## svidrigalilov (19 Mar 2020)

El bosque de casoplones no os deja ver el árbol de la soledad.

Precisamente estos días muchos están descubriendo que la mejor de las casas puede ser una jaula con barrotes de oro. Sobre todo
los que consideramos nuestro hogar como un lugar a donde ir a dormir después de disfrutar todo el día fuera.

¿Qué os íbais a encontrar al salir cuando las paredes de vuestro americano casoplón se os empezasen a caer encima?

Larguísimas avenidas imposibles de transitar a pie, llenas de casas clónicas con la vuestra, con algún establecimiento de comida basura o una gasolinera cada 5 kmts. Sin nada parecido a un centro urbano, sin bares de tapeo para socializar, sin restaurantes de comida casera por cuatro duros, sin tertulias de cuñados, sin paseos del colesterol, sin librerías, sin cafeterías con cruasanes en las que sentarte a leer un rato. Si por un casual (más bien un milagro) pegas la hebra con alguien, solo hablaréis de vuestro dinero y vuestro trabajo.

Os quedáis en la piscina, el Mustang, en los polvos (improbables) con las animadoras y en toda esa parafernalia triunfadora y os olvidáis de la gastronomía, la socialización, las ciudades paseables, la cobertura sanitaria, la seguridad ciudadana, los puentes y festivos que allá no existen...

Pensaré en la suerte que tengo la próxima vez que el virus me permita salir de mi piso random para pasear por Pontevedra...


----------



## Erich Weiss (19 Mar 2020)

El césped del vecino siempre nos parece más verde que el nuestro. He viajado por California y Canadá, y os aseguro que todos con los que hablé me dijeron que adoraban España y que les encantaría venir aquí.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Mar 2020)

Si, pero esa clase media no está tan asfixiada por impuestos y regulaciones como la nuestra.

El PSOE arruinará por tercera vez a España y aún todavía el partido criminal seguirá a flote. El socialismo ha permeado hasta las capas mas profundas del ser español.


----------



## Indrid Cold (2 May 2020)

Dios mío, deberíamos enmarcar este puto hilo y guardarlo para la posteridad ya como uno de los míticos


----------



## troll random (2 May 2020)

svidrigalilov dijo:


> El bosque de casoplones no os deja ver el árbol de la soledad.
> 
> Precisamente estos días muchos están descubriendo que la mejor de las casas puede ser una jaula con barrotes de oro. Sobre todo
> los que consideramos nuestro hogar como un lugar a donde ir a dormir después de disfrutar todo el día fuera.
> ...



Depende de dónde. No todo EE.UU es así, aunque texas y el interior es bastante solitario... 

Pero macho... las librerías, hay más y de más calidad que en España. la gente compra (y lee) muchos más libros que aquí

y cafeterías con cruasanes para leer un rato... joder, si de eso hay un huevo también.

Lo de bares y tapeo por el centro de las ciudades, como en España, eso es verdad. Aquí se socializa mucho con tu grupo de amigos/conocidos, pero, curiosamente, allí "entran" más a la gente desconocida.

En cuanto a la seguridad ciudadana...hay mucho mito. Fuera de los guettos, la realidad es que la posibilidad de sufrir robos, atracos con violencia, asaltos en casas es menor que en España. Aunque tienes más posibilidades de morir asesinado (siguen siendo muy pocas posibilidades, pero más que en España)


----------



## svidrigalilov (5 May 2020)

troll random dijo:


> Depende de dónde. No todo EE.UU es así, aunque texas y el interior es bastante solitario...
> 
> Pero macho... las librerías, hay más y de más calidad que en España. la gente compra (y lee) muchos más libros que aquí
> 
> ...



No tengo un gran conocimiento de EEUU, suelo ir una semana cada 2 años por temas relacionados con mi trabajo.

Lo que puedo asegurarle es que me recuerdo recorriendo Nueva York (no un pueblo de Iowa) sin encontrar un puto lugar donde sentarme a leer un rato que no fuese un local de comida rápida. Caminando kilometros en varias ciudades sin encontrar nada más que gasolineras y casas dispersas. Hablando con voluntarios que hacían de guías gratuitos en los museos para matar el aburrimiento social sin fin. Gastándome 40 euros por trayecto de taxi en Miami porque no hay metro y apenas un par de líneas de autobuses. Librerías sí, inmensas las de Barnes and Nobles, y desde luego no es difícil ganarnos en índices de lecturas. Pero no concibo vivir en un país en que necesitas coche para todo y tu vida social se limita a una barbacoa jardinera con el vecino de suburbio residencial.

La gente, excepto policía, de una amabilidad extrema y desarmante, eso sí. Mucho más civilizada y servicial que aquí.


----------



## kakarot (5 May 2020)




----------



## nalal (5 May 2020)

Y en Australia?


----------



## Palpatine (5 May 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajaj las pedroñeras


----------



## troll random (5 May 2020)

svidrigalilov dijo:


> No tengo un gran conocimiento de EEUU, suelo ir una semana cada 2 años por temas relacionados con mi trabajo.
> 
> Lo que puedo asegurarle es que me recuerdo recorriendo Nueva York (no un pueblo de Iowa) sin encontrar un puto lugar donde sentarme a leer un rato que no fuese un local de comida rápida. Caminando kilometros en varias ciudades sin encontrar nada más que gasolineras y casas dispersas. Hablando con voluntarios que hacían de guías gratuitos en los museos para matar el aburrimiento social sin fin. Gastándome 40 euros por trayecto de taxi en Miami porque no hay metro y apenas un par de líneas de autobuses. Librerías sí, inmensas las de Barnes and Nobles, y desde luego no es difícil ganarnos en índices de lecturas. Pero no concibo vivir en un país en que necesitas coche para todo y tu vida social se limita a una barbacoa jardinera con el vecino de suburbio residencial.
> 
> La gente, excepto policía, de una amabilidad extrema y desarmante, eso sí. Mucho más civilizada y servicial que aquí.



Yo sobre todo conozco Chicago...

Estaba buscando la cadena de librerías y cafés "Borders" ( Borders Group - Wikipedia) pero veo que cerraron en 2011. Eran una maravilla y había bastantes en Chicago. Eran unas librerías grandes con mucha oferta, también de revistas y periódicos, y con una parte de cafetería y cosas de comer. Te pedías un café o lo que fuera, y cogías cualquier libros/revista/periódico y podías leerlo tranquilamente mientras tanto. Una pena que hayan cerrado.

Un saludo,


----------



## Arminius (8 Jul 2020)

yo soy rubio y soy hermoso


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (11 Nov 2020)

Refloto hilo pedroñero.


----------



## Bitelchus (11 Nov 2020)

ASÍ HUBIERA SIDO vuestra VIDA de haber NACIDO en USA +Muchas fotos - Foro Coches

¿Esta es tu multi en forocoches?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (11 Nov 2020)

Para algunos la diferencia estribaría entre comer campurrianas o comer chips ahoy.

El que es perico donde quiera es verde.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Nov 2020)

El problema es que los suburbios de mierda de alli, son como los barrios de ricos de aqui

Que no es que me guste la monstruosidad de urbanismo depredador de alli, pero es lo que hay. España vive en la mas absoluta miseria, porque somos un pais totalmente invadido, sometido y descapitalizado, con unos precios de todos brutalmente ultrainflados, y gentuza con mentalidad cagaplayas moronegra gitanotorera decimomundista


----------



## Coherente (11 Nov 2020)

El hilo paralelo que abrió el genio era lo valioso.

Pero las ratas nulas aplaudís la mierda. Como debe ser.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (11 Nov 2020)

Si eres el tipo de persona qué se cae en un barril lleno de tetas y sale chupandose su propia polla, poca diferencia hay entre nacer en California o en Almunia de Villagodina provincia de Zaragoza.


----------



## Emperador (15 Feb 2021)

Puto Nini, aún me río.


----------



## comprador de afecto (15 Feb 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California?
> 
> Despierta y vuelve a la realidad del español medio. Has nacido en LAS PREDROÑERAS,



Creo que peor sería haber nacido en el barrio de La Palmilla de Málaga o el Pozo del Tío Raimundo de Madrid...


----------



## -Alexia- (15 Feb 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...



Te contesto, esa California que te gusta ya no existe, sólo el 40% de la población es de origen europeo y bajando, hay sin techos y campamentos de inmigrantes ilegales por todo el estado playitas incluidas y en algunos sitios ya ha habido hasta epidemias de tifus.
White flight y tercermundización a pasos agigantados.
¿ California? no gracias.


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Feb 2021)

Pesaria 100 kg y tendria 8 hijos y me limpiaria con un palo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Feb 2021)

@eL PUERRO seguro que tiene algo que decir al respecto...


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Feb 2021)

A California la llaman Wokefornia por algo. Ni loco me iría al estado más progre de EEUU.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2021)

comprador de afecto dijo:


> Creo que peor sería haber nacido en el barrio de La Palmilla de Málaga o el Pozo del Tío Raimundo de Madrid...



No hay NADA peor que la meseta del hambre


----------



## Squall Leonhart (16 Feb 2021)

En Florida y Texas esa es la vida de cualquier chaval guaperas alfita de familia de clase media alta.

Además, California está bastante derroída sí, pero lo dices como si en Cagaluña, País de Mordor y Gandalucía no hubiera socialismo y moronegros 
La mayor parte de España es mucho peor que California.


----------



## Hilillos (16 Feb 2021)

¿Veranos tórridos San Francisco? No has estado en tu vida hulio.


----------



## el tío raro (16 Feb 2021)

Deja de ver American Pie en bucle Los Angeles es un estercolero lleno de Maras.


----------



## -Alexia- (16 Feb 2021)

Por el partido demócrata y por el republicano que están vendidos a los de ((( siempre))) no olvides jamás que uno de los presidentes que más mexicanos metió en California fue Reagan, una ((( marioneta))) republicana.


----------



## -Alexia- (16 Feb 2021)

el tío raro dijo:


> Deja de ver American Pie en bucle Los Angeles es un estercolero lleno de Maras.



Los Ángeles y todo el estado salvo unas pocas excepciones, diversidad y multiculturalidad lo llaman.


----------



## aquilaris (16 Feb 2021)

Entrarías a trabajar en una gran empresa donde esperas adquirir experiencia a base de know-how y exposure a tecnologías state-of-the-art. En vez de eso, lo que harás serán cursillos semanales de diversidad, inclusión, celebración del black history month, y harás pledges obligatorias de integración. Todo eso minará tu alma poco a poco, hasta el día en que te pondrán de jefa a una gorda de pelo violeta que te hará la vida imposible.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 Feb 2021)

Ufff de este texto yo no me recupero, el que no lo quiera ver es subnormal o le gusta vivir en una pocilga. 

Lo que dice @eL PERRO es la puta verdad, duela a quien le duela. En España ya no hay apenas clase media, hay HIDALGOS POSMODERNOS MUERTOS DE HAMBRE, eso es lo que hay. Muchos viviendo en pisos-colmena, que hueles la comida de los vecinos subiendo las escaleras y solo te dan ganas de PEGARTE UN PUTO TIRO, o viven en pueblos MESETEROS como LAS PEDROÑERAS que, como expone el forero, es LA MUERTE EN VIDA (yo estuve allí por una cuestión de negocios hace mucho tiempo -recuerden, yo no remo- y es indescriptible: olor a ajo, paletos por doquier, gitanos, moros, chusma en general; de los autóctonos tampoco se puede esperar mucho. Solo sentí ganas de suicidarme). 

Hay gente en EEUU que, pese a no ser ricos, sí son ricos a ojos de un mesetario o del morador de un piso colmeda muerto en vida. 

He desbordado alguna lágrima leyendo el texto. Es demoledor y desolador.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Feb 2021)

Que gran putada que se hayan borrado la mitad de las fotos. Sin ellas el hilo pierde


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Jun 2021)

Esa provincia es de negros y zombis


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Jun 2021)

Si, esos son los que se pasan el dia 24/7 lloriqueando por las redes diciendo que el TRUÑ va a volver a rescatarlos en forma de chapa, y lo van a conseguir poniendo monitogitos maricones con arcoiris para sumnormales, y diciendo que no existe ningun virus porque lo dice su amo, aunque se hayan muerto mas que en todas las putas guerras juntas desde que existe ese puto pais

Y los que sirven de matriz intelectual para los niños rata de aqui


----------



## elbaranda (7 Jun 2021)

Uno de los mejores hilos de Mr White.
Lo único malo que Brad Schreder o como se llame vota a los pedocratas


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Jul 2021)

Tema musical del post inicial del OP


----------



## FeiJiao (14 Jul 2021)

Solo es de que tengas suerte de haber nacido en una familia como la que describes, a partir de la década de los 70s la presencia de panchitos mexicanos y chinos se ha ido volviendo más y más notable


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (14 Jul 2021)

Si eres un manta, un muerto en vida y sin mas ambicion que hacer el perro, ya te va bien hezpaña, un país donde lo que aspiran la mayoría de hunibersitarios, incluidos los de ramas de economía es sacarse unas oposiciones y ser funcivago.
País de sindicatos, gente envidiosa y del que inventen ellos.

si tienes redaños, algo de ambicion y no te asusta el trabajo, vete a usa, allí nadie te puteará por que quieras salir del rebaño, al revés, lo veran como algo positivo.
O así era hasta ahora, con tanto netflix ya no sé yo si...


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jul 2021)

Si eres un vago y un manta aquí imagina en California


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Jul 2021)

Hola q ase


----------



## Conejo europeo (25 Jul 2021)

JAJAJA, pero qué genialidad. Y yo que creía que la historia del mañaco alfota turco era original de @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## Sanctis (25 Jul 2021)

brent dijo:


> Pues ninguno de los de aquí, hubiéramos tenido problemas en encontrar curro. Tendríamos más pasta ahorrada y demás.
> Con menos de un 5% de paro. Aquí 50% de paro entre los jóvenes.
> Me acuerdo con 20 años, conocimos a unos americanos y nos preguntaron por nuestras vidas. Nosotros en trabajos de Mierda y demás. Los chicos estos, tenían una especie de Beca, que los mandaban a Australia o yoquese, además de trabajar y cobrar casi 3.000€
> Hay que aprender inglés si o si



Pero chiquillo, TODOS LOS AMERICANOS QUE VIAJAN A EUROPA SON ÉLITE.

Qué te piensas que encuentras en Barcelona entre esos estudiantes americanos? Gente de pasta, educada, que viene con los portes pagados por papá, que van para médicos, arquitectos o probablemente emprendedores.

Jamás verás a todos los desarrapados blancos gringos que viven en la mierda y que se cuentan por millones. 

Los perdedores no viajan a Europa, ni pueden ni quieren ni les motiva ni saben dónde coño está.

Tenéis una visión alteradisima. Aquí solo viene lo mejor de lo mejor. Esos americanos que conocéis en Madrid, Málaga o Salamanca son eso, la cara ganadora. 

La otra cara no la ves aquí. Tienes que viajar a los Estados Unidos para verla.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2021)

Un primo de mi madre, se caso con una usana de padre gallego y se instalaron en Miami, aguantaron renqueando unos pocos años y regresaron a España...

PD- Vivian en un puto bloque, nada de casa con jardin de un kiloton de dolares !!!.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Sep 2021)

MAÑACOS MAZADOS MANDAN.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2021)

Me daría lo mismo aquí que en California, Yo seguiria siendo un ciborg y el pomerania de mi madre un Terminator que viaja en el tiempo.


----------



## damnit (21 Sep 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ñiñiñiñiñi



Das mucha penita con tus complejitos

qué triste debe de ser vivir en quiero y no puedo constante

en esa California que tanto adoras, los vagos, parásitos y jetas como tú no tienen cabida, y esa vida de éxito es para la gente trabajadora. Eso te sonará a chino.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (21 Sep 2021)

Igual mis papis me echaban de casa a los 18, y tras arrastrarme por varios curros de mierda por el salario mínimo, además de vivir en varios pisos compartidos con gentuza, me volvía adicto a la metamfetamina y terminaba viviendo en una tienda Quechua de 20$ en Skid Row.









Te va muy grande una ciudad gUSAna, mejor quédate en Elda...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Sep 2021)

Parte de razón tiene @eL PERRO pero lo ha adornado demasiado creo yo.


----------



## Toallin (21 Sep 2021)

Es un hilo Jay?


----------



## damnit (21 Sep 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El problema es que los suburbios de mierda de alli, son como los barrios de ricos de aqui



Tú no has estado en USA en tu vida, de eso ya no me cabe la menor duda.

Haz caso a la parroquia: estás mejor en Elda, créeme


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (22 Sep 2021)

Mirar que pedazo de casoplones se gastan los usanos en California, esto es un pueblo de no más de 20.000 habitantes.








Bien, aquí su homologo español.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Mirar que pedazo de casoplones se gastan los usanos en California, esto es un pueblo de no más de 20.000 habitantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que pueblo del kurdistán es ese que aparece?


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (22 Sep 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Que pueblo del kurdistán es ese que aparece?



De la meseta castellana, de donde sino.


----------



## Toallin (3 Oct 2021)

Up


----------



## Suprimo (3 Oct 2021)

Toallin dijo:


> Es un hilo Jay?





Toallin dijo:


> Up



Te molan los hilos del homosepsual del perrete


----------



## Toallin (3 Oct 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Te molan los hilos del homosepsual del perrete



Ji


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2021)

La vida en progrefornia es una mierda.Tengo un colega que se ha mudado de alli a Florida porque la vida es imposible.

La proxima vez que el puto perro abra un hilo sobre nacer en Tejas o Florida en vez de la mariconada esa de sitio donde se fraguo la degeneracion con los hippies y demas mierda roja.

Viva Tejas,madafacas.


----------



## stuka (23 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cada vez que he ido a algun pais mas rico, desarrollado y prospero que este, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido aqui? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 10 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk, USA, Australia, Canada, tenia vidas DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas como seria tu vida si hubieras nacido en California? Vivir en San Francisco, un lugar con veranos torridos pero el resto del año lluviosito neblosito y verde. Podrias ser el hijo de una feliz familia numerosa, con 4 hijos rubitos guapazos y PIZPIS.
> 
> ...




Me alegro de conocer este hilo de nuestro ínclito Mr. Nini.

Chico, tú eres gilipollas. Has descrito a la típica familia PIJA americana.

Hay muchoooooosss millones de gente de a pie comiéndose los mocos, sin asistencia sanitaria de tal nombre, esclavizados en curros de mierda por cuatro dólares, viviendo en barrios infectos, toneladas de yonkis…Currando hasta la muerte para mantener el sustento (lo habéis visto en infinidad de docus y pelis).

No te enteras, capullín.

Los PIJOS de Hispanistán viven incluso mejor que sus primos de USA.

Pero hay que nacer en familia PIJA.


----------



## anonimo123 (1 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## Giles Amaury (1 Jul 2022)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Allí estarías en un descampado de chabolas entre rednecks y ratas bajo la furia de la *fucking orange ball*.
> 
> 
> TNPR
> ...



Encima viviendo en una pueblo de mierda a 60 millas de Los Angeles que se llamase Eldington.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Jul 2022)

Desde el punto de vista del clima y de los productos agrícolas, nada cambiaría.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (1 Jul 2022)

OLD but GOLD

bRVTAl


----------



## Toallin (25 Jul 2022)

He llorado


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Jul 2022)

Se han perdio el 90% de las fotos, asi el tema pierde toda la gracia


----------



## XRL (25 Jul 2022)

puta vida 

me has jodido la noche,joputa


----------



## JessRex (25 Jul 2022)

*YO CREO QUE NO HAS IDO A CALIFORNIA Y SOLO LA HAS VISTO EN LA SERIE DE VIGILANTES DE LA PLAYA DE LOS AÑOS 90 , PACIFIC BLUE AQUELLA SERIE DE POLIS TIAS CICLISTAS EN LA PLAYA , LA SERIE DE LAS GEMELAS DE SWEET BALEY ETC... DONDE TODO ERAN TIAS BUENAS RUBIAS . 

LA COSA ES QUE LOS QUE HEMOS IDO A CALIFORNIA Y TENEMOS AMIGOS ALLI , SABEMOS QUE HAY NEGROS HASTA EN LA SOPA .*


----------



## Pericoloso (25 Jul 2022)

No sólo en Cali, en Texas, Arizona, Utah (donde la vivienda es más asequible). Los yankis tienen una mentalidad de progreso brvtal, a pesar de sus pufos políticos. "Keep walking and talking" (continúa con tus planes y haz crecer tu red social).

Robert se despierta con Linda y se pregunta si su Dodge Ram no necesitará pintura nueva y gloss, en el sitio que él sabe. El cumple de los gemelos está al caer y para que no haya peleas, pues xbox y ps5 (además los críos van bien en clase de alemán y japonés). Robert se sienta en la tumbona de la piscina, mientras Linda le prepara unas alubias con taquitos de jamón para desayunar. Acaricia a los galgos y sopesa si un kilo y medio de dólares será suficiente para jubilarse (Linda tiene una 401k pequeña con medio millón). Tribulaciones de la clase media americana.

Al tiempo, Ramiro espera y desea que le alarguen el contrato de la portería otros 3 meses. Ya ha pasado por dos universidades, ni se puede pagar otra carrera ni le apetece. De vez en cuando queda con chicas del tinder, una cada 33 likes le pone 'hola' con puntos suspensivos. A veces tienen intercambios sensuales de 3 o 4 minutos en el piso de ella, en un sofa con tapetes y flores (vive con su abuela, él con su tío). Ocasionalmente le contestan que han tenido un descuido, que van tarde en la regla 3 semanas. Entonces Ramiro las bloquea. Este finde hay fiesta en casa del coleguita que le va un poco mejor, a ver si se pueden ratonear un par de calimochos y unas caladas a un verde para olvidar. En el spotify del portátil con 1 gb de ram y linux mint, suena Héroes del Silencio y Ramiro se pregunta si le darán un crédito de 750€ para ir a Cartagena en verano con sus primos. Es al 27%, pero eso no está mal, ¿no?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Jul 2022)

Lor SINSON siempre un paso por delante


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Jul 2022)

Buen hilo, pero me gustaron más ciertas versiones como esta:









¿Cómo sería de DISTINTA TU VIDA de haber nacido en LA PREHISTORIA?


Cada vez que he ido a algun museo arqueológico, me he hecho siempre la misma pregunta... ¿Como seria mi vida si hubiera nacido en la prehistoria? Ahora ya no tanto, pero hasta hace 50.000 años, antes de que las invasiones moronegras fueran masivas en todo el planeta, la gente de Alemania, Uk...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (26 Jul 2022)

Amigo @eL PERRO para ver un UK libre de moronegrada te tienes remontar a los 40


----------



## Espartano27 (11 Sep 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9237188


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Sep 2022)

Me hubiese ido con los jipis, pero no tomaría drogas. Sería una comunidad jipi religiosa, tipo Lanza del Vasto o algo así. Hubiese durado lo que la comunidad, o menos (ya que no sé si me aguantarían, la verdad). Después, me vería algo desnortado, regresaría a casa papis. Tendría que soportar la constante amonestación paternal de: «Búscate un trabajo, anda».





Tiempos aquellos, tiempos aquellos.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Como seria EUROPA si tuviera el tamaño de USA


Bueno pues ya os podeis inflar a llorar Podrias estar en un pais que se extendiera desde GROENLANDIA hasta LOS URALES - San Francisco estaria a la altura de Lisboa - Jiuston estaria por las costas de la Cirenaica - Mayame estaria en las costas del mar rojo del sur de ejicto - Chicago estaria...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9237188



Esos comemierdas jamas podran disfrutar mi TEMAZO como dios manda pq ya no tiene ni 1/4 de las fotos originales, que era lo que le daba mas gracia


----------



## Ricohombre (11 Sep 2022)

@eL PERRO, te recomiendo que veas la introducción del 3er capitulo de la segunda temporada de Euphoria (serie que me sorprendió), es Californismo puro, con un puntito homoerotico que te molará. Lucha grecorromana, manerbund de mañacos, chortinos con mandíbula marcada, viajecitos en el Jeep descapotable, descubrimiento de la sexualidad... 

Aqui tienes un extracto,

​


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> @eL PERRO, te recomiendo que veas la introducción del 3er capitulo de la segunda temporada de Euphoria (serie que me sorprendió), es Californismo puro, con un puntito homoerotico que te molará. Lucha grecorromana, manerbund de mañacos, chortinos con mandíbula marcada, viajecitos en el Jeep descapotable, descubrimiento de la sexualidad...
> 
> Aqui tienes un extracto,
> 
> ​



Ya la vi, y si, la historia del PAPI DOMINANTE de joven es practicamente lo mejor de la serie


----------



## Ricohombre (11 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya la vi, y si, la historia del PAPI DOMINANTE de joven es practicamente lo mejor de la serie



La serie es muy buena y es brutal como meten el mensaje propagandistico antieuropeo.

Los Jacobs son la familia ejemplar, perfeccionista y excelente; los guionistas se ceban con ellos y convierten al padre en un monstruo (y un personaje patético en la segunda temporada) cuando en realidad es una víctima de la hipocresía que en teoría denuncian. 

Ponen de malos al padre que es un miembro respetable de la comunidad y tiene sus vicios a puerta cerrada sin molestar y al hijo que es el ejemplo de alfota, tradicional y masculino; mientras que los buenos de la serie son una drogata y un travolo...


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> La serie es muy buena y es brutal como meten el mensaje propagandistico antieuropeo.
> 
> Los Jacobs son la familia ejemplar, perfeccionista y excelente; los guionistas se ceban con ellos y convierten al padre en un monstruo (y un personaje patético en la segunda temporada) cuando en realidad es una víctima de la hipocresía que en teoría denuncian.
> 
> Ponen de malos al padre que es un miembro respetable de la comunidad y tiene sus vicios a puerta cerrada sin molestar y al hijo que es el ejemplo de alfota, tradicional y masculino; mientras que los buenos de la serie son una drogata y un travolo...



Una drogata NEGRA pa mas inri, si

Lo del antieuropa no lo pillo. ¿que me perdi?


----------



## Ricohombre (11 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Una drogata NEGRA pa mas inri, si
> 
> Lo del antieuropa no lo pillo. ¿que me perdi?



Me refiero a los valores tradicionales occidentales, valores patriarcales, de trabajo duro, perfeccionismo, respetabilidad, no mestizaje...La familia Jacobs es un ejemplo del sueño _wasp_ americano pero con muchas sombras, obviamente los personajes a parodiar solo podían ser blancos. 

Si te fijas el único personaje mas o menos ejemplar de la serie es un negro musulmán...


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Me refiero a los valores tradicionales occidentales, valores patriarcales, de trabajo duro, perfeccionismo, respetabilidad, no mestizaje...La familia Jacobs es un ejemplo del sueño _wasp_ americano pero con muchas sombras, obviamente los personajes a parodiar solo podían ser blancos.
> 
> Si te fijas el único personaje mas o menos ejemplar de la serie es un negro musulmán...



Ya bueno, es que en eso se basa absolutamente todo JEWLIBUT ahora. En denigrar a los blancos y su civilizacion y elogiar a la MORONEGRADA para que aceptes que te maten y te sustituyan por ellos. Por eso a mi la serie, pese a entretenida, y pese a que te acaban mostrando como la droga destruye totalmente ala gente, no me termino de entusiasmar, porque todo acaba siempre en la burra en el trigo. Meterte la moronegrada por el culo

Pero estoy de acuerdo que solo con el CLIP ese ya vale la pena haberla visto. Podrian sacar una precuela años 70 con los mañaquitos


----------



## Ricohombre (11 Sep 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya bueno, es que en eso se basa absolutamente todo JEWLIBUT ahora. En denigrar a los blancos y su civilizacion y elogiar a la MORONEGRADA para que aceptes que te maten y te sustituyan por ellos. Por eso a mi la serie, pese a entretenida, y pese a que te acaban mostrando como la droga destruye totalmente ala gente, no me termino de entusiasmar, porque todo acaba siempre en la burra en el trigo. Meterte la moronegrada por el culo
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo que solo con *el CLIP ese ya vale la pena haberla visto*. Podrian sacar una precuela años 70 con los mañaquitos



A mi me sorprendió la calidad y la verdad es que cuando vi la intro está me recordó mucho a ti, me sorprende que la hayas visto.

Coincido totalmente, la serie podría ganar muchísimo si profundizaran en las historias de esta clase de personajes secundarios en vez de estar todo el rato con la protagonista muriéndose por las esquinas.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Sep 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> A mi me sorprendió la calidad y la verdad es que cuando vi la intro está me recordó mucho a ti, me sorprende que la hayas visto.
> 
> Coincido totalmente, la serie podría ganar muchísimo si profundizaran en las historias de esta clase de personajes secundarios en vez de estar todo el rato con la protagonista muriéndose por las esquinas.



Veo muuuuuchas series. Siempre siempre tengo que ver algun capitulo de algo pa cenar, y otro antes de acostarme


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 Sep 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> ​



Joder, al tráiler sólo le falta un "(no homo)" al final y una canción de los Pet Shop Boys como banda sonora.

Poneos "Domino dancing" de Pet Shop Boys en una pestaña y mirad el tráiler con el volumen quitado, es perfecto:


----------



## RRMartinez (11 Sep 2022)

Pues estarías en el sótano de tu madre en California, foreando todo el puto día en Bubble.com


----------



## nraheston (11 Sep 2022)

ElCalvo dijo:


> En tu caso da igual porque eres un negativo de cojones. Si hubieses nacido en California tu padre sería un obrero del metal en paro alcoholizado, tu familia viviría de la beneficencia y tú en el insti serías el objeto del bullying de los Shreder and company.



Si hubiera nacido en la California de playa, habría lidiado con gente de apellidos hispanos y ascendencia mexicana, e incluso con asiáticos orientales y no con gente de ascendencia germánica o escandinava, además de que habría vivido en piso en vez de en chalé.
Las unis de la Ivy League y Nueva York son ultra progres, y la cultura que impera es la de delatar, traicionar y cancelar, como en Cataluña o Vascongadas. Emma Heussner fue una alumna de Harvard oriunda de Alabama a la que odian porque renunció presenciar los adoctrinamientos de Merrick Garland y no fue a la ceremonia de graduación. No tienen nada que ver con el siglo XVIII de los Padres Fundadores.
Las fraternidades tienen de todo, no soy partidario de idealizarlas, al igual que el ejército tienen cultura de novatadas (hazing) y por algo Trump no quiso entrar en ninguna.
Además de que a Manuel Castells le gusta mucho California y NY, como a Javier Bardem y Penélope Cruz. Por tanto, puede ser una utopía de "sueño progre", pero no un lugar de sueño americano.








California, la tumba del sueño progre estadounidense: ya está a la cabeza del índice de pobreza


Los altos impuestos y el encarecimiento del suelo expulsan a millones de personas y empobrecen a quienes se quedan en la Costa Oeste.




www.libremercado.com












Éxodo en California y Nueva York: así pierden población y empresas los feudos de la izquierda


Ocupan los últimos puestos del subíndice de libertad económica y tienen más paro y pobreza. Texas y Florida emergen como alternativa.




www.libremercado.com












Nueva York y California, los estados menos libres de EEUU


Los que gozan de más libertad son los que viven en Dakota del Norte, Dakota del Sur, Tennessee, New Hampshire y Oklahoma.




www.libremercado.com












La decadencia de California y el éxodo de miles de trabajadores


En los diez minutos que tardarás en leer este artículo, el éxodo de trabajadores de California habrá reducido la renta regional en otros 50.000 dólares adicionales.




es.panampost.com





Por algo a Cataluña la llaman la California de España


----------



## nraheston (11 Sep 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La vida en progrefornia es una mierda.Tengo un colega que se ha mudado de alli a Florida porque la vida es imposible.
> 
> La proxima vez que el puto perro abra un hilo sobre nacer en Tejas o Florida en vez de la mariconada esa de sitio donde se fraguo la degeneracion con los hippies y demas mierda roja.
> 
> Viva Tejas,madafacas.



Viva el cinturón bíblico, yo me quedo con Oklahoma.








Oklahoma Now Has the Nation's First Anti-Red Flag Law - The Truth About Guns


&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ More than a dozen states have enacted “red flag” laws. Oklahoma is not one of them. The U.S. Constitution prevents states from nullifying federal laws. But both [Senator Nathan] Dahm and [Representative Jay] Steagall said they were concerned about the possibility...




www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------

